# Elven Navy Delta Squad: Hunters



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 19, 2002)

_"How many umber hulks?  Only twenty?  I thought you said we were outnumbered!"_ 
      Rukka Barethold to his only remaining soldier

It's a mean universe, and these are dark times.  Slavers, pirates, cults, and conquerors.  Savage humanoids, freakish beholders, and the mind-sucking flayers.  The elven navy is spread too thin in most spheres to make a difference.

When direct military intervention can't or won't help the situation, the elven navy calls in the specialists: Delta Squad.  A crack team of multiracial problem solvers.  Blasters, finders, tanks, and medics.  Holding back anarchy one day at a time.

I am looking for 4-6 players for an Spelljammer game to be run here.  This will be a high magic, high fantasy campaign with powerful heroes and even more powerful villians and threats.  

Characters will start at 5th level.  Choose your ability scores (or roll, if you prefer).  

You may play any race with ECL of four or less (Use this to determine ECLs).  

You may play any class in the PH, OA, and PsiH and may freely multiclass (but no prestige classes yet).  You start with 10,000 xp.

Choose feats, skills, spells at will.  You may also choose equipment up to 9000gp (no single item worth more than half).  2000gp of this is your personal equipment, the rest belongs to the elven navy (and can be exchanged for mission-specific gear).  You must send me an email summarizing anything from a source other than PH, OA, and PsiH.

Of course, I reserve the right to veto anything.

Lastly, write a backstory and post your characters in this thread.  One note: this is not your mother's Spelljammer.  History, politics, physics, and magics will be changed (sometimes in big ways).


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 19, 2002)

Hmm.. sounds interesting.. 

Had a SJ idea from the new disney trailer..


----------



## d'Anconia (Sep 19, 2002)

*Sounds interesting*

Hey, this sounds pretty neat. I'm interested, but I've never really read much about spelljammer. Is that too much of a problem? I know it's a "space opera" type setting, but other than that I'd be a pretty big newbie. If your fine with my lack of knowledge, what would I need to know to start off?

Thanks,
d'Anconia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 19, 2002)

*Wangari "Leopard"*

Female gnoll Rgr3: CR 5; HD 5d8+10; hp 37; Spd 30; Init +3 (Dex); AC 17 (+3 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural); Melee battle axe of weariness +9 (1d8+4); Ranged throwing axe +8 (1d6+4) or Mighty composite longbow +9 (1d8+4); SV Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +2; Str 18, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 6.

Skills and Feats: Animal Empathy -1, Handle Animal -1, Hide +5, Intuit Direction +5, Knowledge (nature) +1, Listen +4, Move Silently +5, Spot +4, Wilderness Lore +9; Track, Point-Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Precise Shot, Power Attack, Favored Enemy (aberrations).

Possessions: studded leather +1, 2 mw throwing axes, battleaxe of weariness +1, mw mighty comp lbow, 40 mw arrows, 3 potions of cure light wounds.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Sounds interesting*



			
				d'Anconia said:
			
		

> *Hey, this sounds pretty neat. I'm interested, but I've never really read much about spelljammer. Is that too much of a problem? I know it's a "space opera" type setting, but other than that I'd be a pretty big newbie. If your fine with my lack of knowledge, what would I need to know to start off?*




Newbies are not a problem.  The best way to handle it would be to say that your character is also relatively new to space, but has some talents/information which made them worth recruiting.

Hmm.  I was going to include a link to an summary taking from the original box set, but I'd rather not confuse you (since I'm changing things).

In general, spelljamming is the human term given to the magic which makes travel between the starts possible.  Objects in space exert their own gravity field and carry an envelope of air with them.  Thus it is possible to sail the stars in a castle, a galleon, or on the back of a giant creature.

Each race has developed different ways of powering vessels.  Elves grow living ships in the shape of butterflies.  Dwarves build massive forges in the center of asteroid citadels.  Mind flayers use the mentals powers of a elder brain to fly their nautiloids.

Space empires rise and fall.  The elves are on top now, but who knows how long they will stay in fortune's favor.


----------



## drs (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey, I'll just echo what d'Anconia said. If you don't mind taking another SJ newbie I'll make up / convert a character. It'll be something similar to what I just made up for another game on these boards (though I wasn't successful in being part of that game). That is a human rogue 3 / barbarian 2, infiltrator / scout type.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 19, 2002)

This sounds really kewl, mind if I join?

I'm still thinkin on what kinda character I could take.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 19, 2002)

drs, Festy_Dog,

Post characters and you're in.

Derek


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 19, 2002)

I will give it a whirl if you will have me, that makes 5, right?


----------



## novyet (Sep 19, 2002)

Gru, would you mind a 6th?


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 20, 2002)

Who wants to play what?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 20, 2002)

*Get moving, soldiers!*

Those of you who've posted so far have first dibs, but I better see some characters asap.     If there are less than six characters posted in 24 hours, the field is open again.

(Feel free to post the basics as a placeholder: name, race, classes, and a few sentences of description)


----------



## drs (Sep 20, 2002)

Novyet can take my spot, I'm out. Have fun!


----------



## perivas (Sep 20, 2002)

*AMNU 2000*

Here's my submission, if you will have it:

_Name:_ AMNU-2000 “Amanu”
_Race:_ Varana (Cyborg: see the webpage at www.darwinrpg.com/pdf/Darwin_MG_cyborg.pdf)
_Class:_ Wujen 4
_Gender:_ Apparently Male
_Height:_ 160cm
_Weight:_ 105kg
_Eyes:_ Light gray
_Hair (fur):_ Brown

_Description:_ An amalgamation of flesh and metal, he appears to be some kind of humanoid monkey, although the fused metal gives him a monstrous look.  Patches of brown fur grow out from behind polished metal plates all over his body.  His light gray eyes have a crazed look, seeming to glaze over at times.  Bits of saliva seem to be dipping from his mouth, until it is periodically lapped up by a black tongue.  On one patch of metal, the lettering  “AMNU 2000” can be clearly distinguished.

_Background:_  He woke up without memory of himself, only skills and abilities.  He’s not really even sure what he is.  He took his name from the lettering on his body.  He wandered the land searching for an answer, but found almost nothing to show for his efforts.  It was true that he understood what he can do and how to survive.  But nothing in the world in which he awoke could explain what he was.  Utterly deprived of hope and devoid of purpose, he wandered aimlessly through the land…simply living.

Until he arrived at the spaceport and saw the symbol.  Suddenly, he felt a purpose…he didn’t know why he felt it, only that he did.  He inquired as to the symbol’s origin and found that it belonged to the Elven Navy.  Whenever and wherever he saw it, he trusted it inherently and longed for it.  He thought that perhaps something was compelling him unnaturally; but always his train of thought is overwhelmed by a sense of gratefulness.  When the opportunity came up to serve the symbol, he gave up fighting the feeling and chose to embrace it.

_AMNU-2000:_ vanara (cyborg) wujen 4; CR 6; medium construct; HD 3d6+9; hp 25; Init +4; Spd 30’; AC 19 (touch 18; flat-footed 15); Atk +5 melee (1d8+4, crit x3, shortspear or 1d6+3, slam), +6 missile (1d10, crit x3, pistol) ; SQ berserk (cyborg), elemental resistance 5, flashbacks, frightful appearance, sputtering death, repair vs. healing, resistant to poison and disease, sudden action; AL LN; SV Fort +4; Ref +5; Will +8; str 16, dex 19, con 16, int 22 (24 for Wujen casting purposes), wis 18, cha 9

_Feats:_ spellcasting prodigy, extend spell, exotic weapon proficiency (pistol)

_Skills:_ alchemy 4, balance 0 (+4 racial), climb 2 (+8 racial), concentration 7, hide 4 (+2 racial), jump 0 (+4 racial), knowledge (arcana 5, engineering 6, nature 3, religion 2), move silently 4 (+2 racial, +10 boots of elven kind), pick pockets 2, spellcraft 5

_Languages:_ common, draconic, elven, giant, goblin, spirit tongue, sylvan, vanara

_Equipment:_ backpack; bag of tricks (gray); bag of tricks (rust); boots of elven kind; bracers of defense +1; everburning torch; flash pellet 3; ink & pen; manacles (masterwork) 3; pearl of power (level 1); rations; rope; scrolls of fireball (wujen-6th level) 2; scroll of lightning bolt (wujen-6th level); smokepowder pistols 2 & ammunition; shortspear; spellbook; spell components; wand of repair light damage; waterskin

_Spells Known:_ 0-arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, open/close, prestidigation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance; 1-change self, cobra's breath, comprehend languages, elemental burst, endure elements, fiery eyes, jump, magic missile, obscuring mist, shield, sleep, unseen servant; 2-alter self, detect thoughts, flaming sphere, hold person (spell secret: extend spell), invisibility, rain of needles, rope trick

_Spells Prepared (5/3+2/2+2):_ to be determined

_Restrictions:_  cannot eat meat and cannot drink alcohol


----------



## garyh (Sep 20, 2002)

I wanna play!!  I'll get an Elven Nomad up shortly!!

EDIT:  I'm gonna assume 32 Point Buy.


----------



## garyh (Sep 20, 2002)

Here's Theryndil Moonwind, my Elven Nomad!!

_An elven nomad, Theryndil always wanted to go places, and now, in the Navy, he is!!

A master of getting into - and out of - tight situations, Theryndil used his natural abilities to help elves across his homeworld of Asara.  When he happened to spirit a Navy elf out of an ugly situation, he found himself recruited into the Elven Navy.

Always sure he can get out of whatever he gets into, Theryndil has often found hiself in bad spots.  He hasn't been wrong... yet, anyways.  He's been fortunate to have had a lot of help from his companions, or else he may not be sailing the stars today.  Still, his Navy superiors have overlooked his attitude to date, as he's always come through for them._

Let me know if I'm in.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 20, 2002)

perivas: Interesting idea.  Welcome to the squad.  I'll assume the elves have someone around who can repair Amanu.

garyh: A psion!  Very nice.  You're in.  (Hero is really one of the best psicrystals, right?)  Do you have a copy of ITCK?  Consider it and the content on the WOTC site as available (until I decide otherwise).

drs: hope I didn't scare you.  

KaintheSeeker, d'Anconia, Festy_Dog, Crowe9107, novyet: you've got spots until tomorrow.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 20, 2002)

Will be posting a human cleric within the next 24.


----------



## novyet (Sep 20, 2002)

I'll have either an elven archer, or a human monk up today.


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd like a shot as a backup if the others don't post.  I'll blend to whatever the group needs.  Currently, looks like an in your face fighter/tank.

Perhaps a:
A Human rogue/fighter  (1/4) using a spiked chain and daggers (when you need to get real close).

Marcus Silvana
Str 18 (20)  +5
Dex 17 +3
Con 14 +2
Int 16  +3
Wis 10 +0
Cha 14 +2

HP: 46 AC: 18 Touch: 13 Flat-Footed: 15
BAB: +4 Melee: +9 Spiked Chain: +11 (2d4+10 dmg +1d6 Sneak) 
Ranged: +7 Dagger: +7 (1d4+5 dmg + 1d6 Sneak)
Saves: Ref: +7 Fort: +7 Will: +2

Feats: (6: 1st, 3rd, Ftr 1,2,4, Human) Exotic Weapon Proficiency (spiked Chain), Combat Reflexes, Weapon Focus Spiked Chain, Weapon Specialization (Spiked Chain), Power attack, Cleave.

Skills (Stats and Synergies included): Appraise (+4), Balance (+9), Bluff (+7), Climb (+6), Decipher Script (+7), Disable Device (+7), Handle Animal (+3), Hide (+7), Innuendo (+3), Intimidate (+5), Intuit Direction (+1), Jump (+8), Listen (+4), Move silently (+7), Open Lock (+7), Read Lips (+4), Ride (+4), Search (+11), Sense Motive (+2), Spot (+13), Swim (+7), Tumble (+8), Use Magic Device (+6), Use Rope (+4)

Equipment: Eyes of the Eagle, Gauntlets of Ogre Power +2, Mithral Shirt +1, Explorer's Outfit, Cloak of Resistance+1, Spiked Chain +1 (Personal weapon), Wand of CLW (50 charges), Assorted Daggers (12, 5 of which are silvered), Longswords (2), Belts, Rations, Waterskins, Theives Tools, etc.

Languages:
Common, Elven, Dwarven, Orc

Appearance:
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 185lbs
Hair: Black cropped short
Eyes: Green, slight elven cast to his eyes
Ears: Elven pointed ears

Background:
Marcus has grown disenchanted with the human affairs of his kingdom (especially considered his outcast status for having elven blood in him - not enough for half-elf but enough for his looks to matter to other humans).  And he got into a number of scraps because of it.  He had had enough and was looking for the first ship out.  Imagine his amazement when it was a spelljammer of the elven navy.  He had never been in space but was looking for an opportunity to prove himself, and maybe his elven heritage would actually be a benefit.

Marcus dresses is muted greys and black to blend into his surroundings.  His pride and joy, the spiked chain called 'Cramp' (mostly because it cramps others) has been stained black and has leather woven between and around many of the links to silence the chains.  Daggers are secreted all over his body (with concealment checks) but are always accessible.

Edit: Added Languages


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 21, 2002)

Arramere Liifson
Lawful Neutral Human Cleric of Tyr
_"Nobody gets left behind"_ 

Str 16
Dex 10
Con 15
Int 12
Wis 18
Cha 13

HP: 38 AC: 21 Touch: 10 Flat-Footed: 21
BAB: +3 Melee: +6 Longsword: +7 Ranged: +3
Saves: Ref: +4 Fort: +6 Will: +9
Feats: (3: 1st, 3rd, Human) Scribe Scroll, Combat Casting, Lightning Reflexes

Skills (Stats and Synergies included): Concentration (+9, +13 on Defensive), Diplomacy (+5), Heal (+11), Knowledge, Arcana (+3), Knowledge, Religion (+6), Spellcraft (+8).

Equipment: Fullplate+1, Lg Steel Shield, Longsword +1, Light Crossbow, Quiver of 20 Quarrels, Cloak of Resistance +1, Wand of Cure Light Wounds, Necklace of Prayer Beads (Blessing), Healer's Kit, Potion: Cure Light Wounds x3, Scroll: Protection from Elements, Scroll: Silence, Scroll: Lesser Restoration, Scroll: Invisibility Purge, Scrollcase, Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Holy Symbol: Silver, Hooded Lantern (Has a stone with Everburning Torch cast on it inside), 1 Day Rations, Water Skin x2, Soldiers Outfit.

Requisitioned: Sending Stone (Satchel), Potions of Comprehend Language x3.

Spells Prepared (5/5/4/3; based DC=14+Spell Level): 0-Detect Magic, Read Magic, Light, Resistance, Virtue; 1st-Bless, Command, Deathwatch, Doom, Sanctuary*; 2nd-Bull's Strength, Spiritual Weapon, Shield Other, Shield of Faith*; 3rd-Dispel Magic, Searing Light, Protection from Elements*
*Domain Spell. Domains: Protection (Create a Protective Ward 1/day), War (Weapon Proficiency and Weapon Focus in Diety's favored weapon (longsword)).

Height: 6'1"
Weight: 175lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue

Background:
A soft-spoken veteran combat medic, Arramor hails from a nordic barbarian tribe on a backwater world called the Svenenjiir. The Svenenjiir annually sends 10 of their best warriors to join "the star-people", and bring the clan honor and booty. In reality, a mercenary company called the Black Eagles has been using the tribe as a recruiting pool for centuries. Arramor brought the word of Tyr to the star-people, and served as a medic for a marine boarding team. Generally all business when in combat, Arramor is fiercely protective of his teammates, and has been decorated twice by the Black Eagles for valor in the performance of his duty. Arramor was recently released from the Black Eagles, but in the course of his adventures had become betrothed to an off-world noble woman, Sennengal Kalistra. Arramor has sent the booty he won with the Black Eagles back to the Svenenjiir fulfilling his obligation and joined up with the Elvish Navy to try to gain a new fortune so that he may properly honor Sennegal. While Arramor considers it his duty first to administer aid to his comrades, he is an  excellent swordsman in the service of Tyr, and is more than willing to draw steel to hew his way to a fallen friend. Outside of combat, Arramor is suprisingly gregarious, though he often chides people for "foolishness", and "unhealthy" practices.

Appearance: A physically fit aesthetic, Arramor dress is usually a matter of function. On missions, Arramor wears OD plate with his name stenciled on the breastplate. His shield device is a red cross on a white field, though he often discards it to help a wounded comrade off the battlefield. Arramor is rarely seen without his healing satchel close at hand, a simple canvas affair.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2002)

Don't worry about me I'm gonna pull out.


----------



## novyet (Sep 21, 2002)

Erenal Modero
Male Human Monk 5 
Age: 26
Weight: 149 Lbs
Height: 6' 3"
Alignment Lawful Good
Current XP: 10000 
XP for Next Level: 15000 

Attributes
Str 18 (+4)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 10
Wis 16 (+3)
Cha 9 (-1) 

Combat Info
HD 4d8+4
HP 32 
Speed: 40'
AC: 17/19 (+3 Dexterity, +3 Wisdom, +1 Monk, +2 In any round Erenal attacks)
Flat Footed AC: 14
Touch AC: 17/19
BAB: +3
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +7 
Attacks: 
Unarmed, +7 melee, 1d8+4, 20, x2, Size T, Type B
Nunchaku, +7 melee or +6 ranged, 1d6+5, 20, x2, Size S, Type B
Light Crossbow, +6 ranged, 1d8, 19-20, x2, 80', Size M, Type P 
Shuriken, +6 ranged, 1, 20, x2, 10', Size T, Type P

Skills
Balance +5 (0 Ranks +3 Dexterity, +2 Synergy)
Hide +21 (8 Ranks +3 Dexterity +10 Cloak)
Jump +44 (8 Ranks +4 Strength +2 Synergy +30 Ring of Jumping)
Knowledge (Religion) +8 (8 Ranks)
Move Silently +11 (8 Ranks +3 Dexterity)
Tumble +13 (8 Ranks +3 Dexterity +2 Synergy)

Languages
Common
Elven

Feats 
Bonus Feat: Improved Grapple
1st Level: Choke Hold (Fortitude Save DC 15)
2nd Monk Level: Deflect Arrows 
3rd Level: Fists of Iron (6/day)

Abilities

Unarmed Strike
Evasion
Stunning Attack (5/day, Fortitude Save DC 15)
Still Mind
Slow Fall 20'

Martial Arts Masteries

Mighty Works Mastery I 
+2 Dodge bonus to AC when attacking.

Equipment

Items Carried
Cloak of Elvenkind
Flint and Steel
Light Crossbow
Nunchaku +1
5 Cases of 10 Masterwork Crossbow Bolts
25 Silver Crossbow Bolts
30 Shuriken
Bedroll
Traveler's Outfit
Monk's Outfit
2 flasks
Backpack 
Heward's Handy Haversack
Belt Pouch 
5 Cure Light Wounds Potions
Ring of Jumping

Load: Light 

Background
Erenal was a young monk fresh from the monastary when he booked passage aboard a spelljammer for the first time to test his skills among the stars. Halfway through the trip he came on deck to find an elven man in uniform being beaten by two half-orc thugs, he quickly ran to the man's aid, and together they drove off the half-orcs. The elven man, suggested that Erenal skills could prove useful as a member of the Elven Navy. After the trip was complete, Erenal followed the elf's advice and found the nearest recruiting station in the port. After passing the preliminary tests, he was accepted. The ordered military life came naturally to him, and he took the service quite easily. He excelled at many tasks in the area of scouting, and quiet elimination work. Seeing his skills they moved him to a unit called Delta Squad, a special "troubleshooting" unit. He looks forward to his first assignment.

Personal Description 

Erenal is 6'3", with long jet back hair tied in a ponytail. He usually wears a flowing monk's outfit, with a long cape decorated with the sigil of his temple on the back. 

Usually of quiet disposition, he can be roused to anger quickly, but it passes just as soon as it starts, like a summer storm.

1st edit ---> Spelling
2nd edit ---> Added Personal Description and Background.
3rd edit ---> Fixed equipment list. (Missing Cloak of Elvenkind)
4th edit ---> Fixed math error and added skill ranks and modifiers.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 21, 2002)

*Well done, recruits!*

Keia, Crowe9107, novyet:  Excellent work.  Welcome to the squad.  

We have room for one more.  The next person to post a character is on the team.

Mission briefing in twenty-four hours.  Please fill out the rest of your dossiers asap.


----------



## perivas (Sep 21, 2002)

*AMNU 2000 updated*

"Reporting for duty!"

On the repair vs. healing issue, the repair X damage is an arcane spell series and should be sufficient to restore AMNU-2000's hp's.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 22, 2002)

Fluffed out the dossier.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2002)

Added more to dossier.

Marcus stands ready for service!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 22, 2002)

You are stationed aboard the armada Escaflowne in the Kumo system.  Like other border systems within the Elven Alliance, this one has seen it's share of trouble in the last two decades.  Lingering resentment towards the elves from the Unhuman Wars, brazen pirates, that sort of thing.

Battlepoet First Class Cynthia Laurelspear summons you to the situation room.  She's a bit of a prick sometimes (and you've heard green crewmen call her the Ice Princess), but she has never knowingly put you in harm's way, and she has risked her neck several times to get you out.  All in all, the best sort of commander a squad like yours could want.

"We've got a problem on Verdura," she says, referring to the second planet, a tropical planet teeming with reptilian lifeforms.  "By treaty with yuan-ti, we're to keep outsiders from landing in exchange for an exclusive trade agreement.  Unfortunately a tradesman-class vessel evaded our patrols and touched down on the planet almost twelve hours ago.  Long-range scrying identified it as belonging to one Morigund Haworth, a two-bit con artist who specializes in big game hunting trips for the rich and unpredictable."

Your commander continues, "You will make the drop to Verdura in eight hours, locate the hunters and their ship, and escort them from the planet.  Do not use lethal force except as a last resort.  That goes for the intruders and native lifeforms.  We have prepared an extra evac in three days in case things go sour.  Any questions?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2002)

*Prepping for the Mission*

"Do we know where they ship was last sighted or touched down?"


Tropical planet, swell.  Marcus will pack away his grey and black gear and wear some green camo for the journey.  Among the team heading down, do we have any trackers?


----------



## garyh (Sep 22, 2002)

*Theryndil's thoughts...*

"So, the hunters are now the hunted, eh?  This should make for an interesting mission..."


----------



## perivas (Sep 22, 2002)

In stiff attention, Amanu inquires, "Battlepoet, do our requisition policies extend to expendable equipment employed in the line of duty?"  _Lady...pretty._  "If so, what do the reimbursement regs say in regards to such expended items?"  _Symbol...warm and happy._  "Will we be able to submit expended items for reimbursement purposes?"  _Elven Navy...good and just._

He then returns to his more "relaxed" state of scratching and grooming himself for lice.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 23, 2002)

Battlepoet Laurelspear goes into more detail, “Haworth’s ship landed on an island in the north-south running Kiritengu River.  There are lizardfolk villages to the west.  Wyverns are known to inhabit the range of canyons to the east.  We can only hope the hunters aren’t going after the sentients.  The whole area is heavily forested, and the temperature is around a hundred degrees during the day.  You’ll be landing just after dawn.”

“As far as expendable equipment goes, you know you’re supposed to keep it to fifteen percent of your requisition amount (1050gp per mission).  The next time someone burns multiple beads of force, it’s coming out of their pay,” she says with a scowl.

“You will need a tracker, so a specialist will be joining you on the drop.  You all know Marine Third Class Wangari,” she concludes, nodding her head towards a figure in the back of the room.  Wangari (with the call sign Leopard) is hard to forget.  At 7’2” and 280 lbs, the female gnoll is one of the more intimidating marines on the Escaflowne.  She’s a dead shot with her composite longbow, and has tracking experience on all the worlds in this system.

"Any other questions?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 23, 2002)

*Ready to Go!*

"Sounds good to me.  Let's do this thing."

Marcus will pack sufficient rations for the three days and 2 waterskins.  His is just happy to be traveling light in gear and equipment.   Anyone need me tocarry anything?


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 23, 2002)

Simple missions are always the most dangerous, Arramor muses to himself. Fortunately, through Tyr's teachings the most difficult tasks are done effortlessly, and the smallest are undertaken with great care.

"Battlepoet, I have four questions. One, who is the leader for this mission? Two, how will we be able to contact the Escaflowne, should we need early extraction, support, or need to update command with additional intelligence. Three, are we authorized to detain the "tourists" if we find them in further violation of treaty, resisting your mandate, or harming sentients. Four, do we have any information on who Mr. Haworth may be hosting?"

"Other than this, Tyr and his servant stand ready to fulfill the mission."


----------



## perivas (Sep 23, 2002)

Amanu drops to all fours and knocks his metal forehead against the Escaflowne's deck in a supplicative kowtow with a notable bang.  _Lady...angry!_  "A thousand pardons, my lady.  Merciful is your compassion to forgive this simple-minded servant."  _Symbol...glowing red with rage!_   "I only seek to please in your service."   _Symbol...harmonizing._

After the briefing, Amanu goes to the requisition office and exchanges some of his gear to better suit the mission at hand.

OOC:  I believe that Marcus' and Arramor's force of personality (aka, Charisma) would lend them to be the natural leaders of the group.  Arramor's ability to communicate reason (aka, Diplomacy skill) would afford him the position of leadership.  Personally, I always like to defer such things to game stats as well, in limited ways.

OOC:  I've also made the substitutions in my inventory.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 23, 2002)

OOC: It really makes no difference to me, but being LN, I need some kind of order to the party, and as a military unit, it makes since to have a designated lead. Being a Spec Ops bunch, this could be a very fluid position, based on specialty or mission (ie we could take turns at it rotating with the mission).


----------



## novyet (Sep 23, 2002)

Hmm...this must be some huge payoff to justify the risk of running a blockade, just for a game hunting trip....I wonder what that guy is thinking, Erenal thinks to himself. 

Erenal will listen to find out who the team's leader for the mission will be, and then proceed to the armory and requisition office, to exchange and rearrange some gear for a tropical mission. With a quick nod to the Battlepoet, and the remaining members of the team, he'll head out.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 23, 2002)

"Arramor, until the team decides otherwise, you are the leader.  Here is a messaging crystal for contacting me," Cynthia answers, handing the cleric a crystal the size of an apple.  "You are authorized to use force against Haworth's guests if necessary.  Avoid casualties if possible.  These type of rich hunters sometimes have contigency spells.  We don't have any specific info on the passengers."

"Right, report to the launch bay.  You launch in thirty minutes.  Corellon guard your steps."


----------



## Keia (Sep 23, 2002)

Marcus has no problem with Arramor being team leader.   He pats himself down to ensure all his gear is in place and waits for the rest of the team.

Marcus is confident in the team to watch each other's back and bring success and more prestige to the Delta Squad and the Elven Navy.   Marcus talks quietly with Leopard about scouting in a tropical wilderness, hoping to pick up a few pointers for this terrain and planet.


----------



## novyet (Sep 23, 2002)

Switching to his green and brown camoflague suit, Erenal feels a twinge of worry about the mission, but quickly shrugs it off. Muttering a quick prayer to St. Cuthbert, he heads for the launch bay.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 24, 2002)

Arramor places the messaging crystal in his healing bag, carefully wrapping it in some bandages.

Arramor then comes to attention and fires off a sharp salute.

"As you wish Battlepoet. By Tyr's grace and the Empire's desire, we will accomplish this task for you."

After being dismissed...

Turns to Marcus.
"Marcus, you shall be my second, should I fall, you will carry on the mission."

Heads quickly to requisition some _Comprehend Languages_ Potions from comms just in case the need to speak Yuan-Ti suddenly arises.

After..
"TROOPERS! WE ARE ON THE LINE IN FIFTTEEN, LET'S MOVE OUT!"


----------



## perivas (Sep 24, 2002)

After obtaining his gear, Amanu excitedly bounces, skips, runs and swings his way to the launch bay.  _Symbol...happy; Amanu...happy, too!_   He awaits for the others at the launch picking his one of nostrils with his one pinky, stopping only to start picking his other nostril with his other pinky.  First, he sticks his one pinky in his mouth to clean it off, and then the other one too.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 24, 2002)

When you reach the launch bay, you see the usual crowd of mechanics and pilots checking out their flitters.  You quickly spot your ride, the Man O' War _Alseides_ hovering over the _Escaflowne's_ port wing, with a rope ladder hanging thirty feet down to the flight deck.

http://jumper.dynip.com/campaign/Campaign/elvencraft.asp

After ascending the ladder you make your way to the weapons deck.  The _Alseides_ is in motion, pulling up and away from the armada and turning towards Verdura.  The planet is only visible as a bright light at this point, reflecting the rays of the system's sun.  When the man o' war is about a mile from the armada it makes the jump to spelljamming speed.  In seconds you are alone in the void of wildspace.  

The next six hours are quiet, and you take the time to rest and double-check your gear (Arramor and Amanu may alter their spell selection, if desired). 

The ship drops to tactical speed as it enters Verdura's gravity well.  You spend a few minutes staring at the planet, whose surface is made up of every possible shade of green.  The few lakes and seas do little to break up the vegetation, which stretches from pole to pole.

The _Alseides_ spends about one hour descending through the atmosphere, making its way to a point in the northern hemisphere.  Soon you can make out small mountain ranges which break through the jungle like islands in the sea.  The newly risen sun also reveals a sizeable river below.  The navigator directs the helmsman to follow the river north.

The captain of the _Alseides_ addresses himself to Arramor.  "We'll set you down on the east bank, about a mile from the river.  The target vessel stopped briefly in the same area to discharge its passengers before locating a landing spot on the river."  He follows up with a description of the evac point, five miles north.

The man o' war is three hundred feet above the trees now and slowing as it reaches the drop point.  When the captain gives the go ahead, a crew member touches you one by one with a feather fall wand.  Leaping from the deck, you slowly descend to the jungle floor below.  When you reach the ground, the _Alseides_ is already gone.


----------



## Keia (Sep 24, 2002)

*Planetside*

Marcus, as he falls takes note of where his team mates are on the way down and scouts the area from the air.  He exhilerates in the fall and the feeling (however slight) of flying.

When he lands, will immediately look to take some cover, ensure his comrades are landing safely, and begin looking to see if our drop has caught anyone's attention.


----------



## perivas (Sep 24, 2002)

Upon landing, Amanu composes himself and his gear.  He inspects the vegetation to make note of any particularly dangerous species, before going to meet up with the others in the group.

For a moment, Amanu seems dignified and composed and speaks, "I surmise that the wealthy hunters have come in search of large game.  As such, the game may pose as much of a threat to us as any overzealous hunter.  Although it is entirely possible for the prey to be sentient life.  I suggest we gather clues as to the nature of the prey to better understand the equipment of our quarry."  He then returns to picking lice and grooming himself.


----------



## novyet (Sep 24, 2002)

*Verdura --- Planetside*

Erenal hits the ground, and immediately heads for cover, whilst keeping an eye on the rest of the team. He also begins to check for any signs of trouble in the vicinity.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 25, 2002)

The noise of countless birds and insects is barely disturbed by your arrival, and continues on as the group regathers.  The largest trees stretch a hundred feet overhead, leaving the floor of the jungle relatively clear.

*clatter of dice* Amanu and Erenal land slightly to the east of the others.  They spot at least half a dozen shocker lizards clustered around a tree about fifty feet further east.  The three-foot tall reptiles are staring cautiously at the party.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 25, 2002)

Last out the door, Arramor tries to plot the rest of the teams decent as they land. Once Arramor lands, he takes immediate cover and tries to spot the rest of the party, though he knows that given the stealth of most of the others in the party, their chances of finding him are greater than him finding them. He especially looks for Leopard, who is best equiped to find the rest of the team.


----------



## perivas (Sep 25, 2002)

Amanu stares at the group of shocker lizards and begins making money noises.  Suddenly, he hisses at them and charges toward them for about 10 feet, keeping himself still at good 30 feet away and then backs up 5 feet.  He continues making monkey noises and hissing sounds, trying to intimidate the shocker lizards as best he can in his own primal way.

OOC:  Hopefully, the shocker lizards will disperse; but if not, he has a sleep spell ready to catch them at they charge him.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 25, 2002)

*clatter of dice* After Amanu's first charge, the shocker lizards begin hissing and shifting from one foot to the other.  As Amanu continues making monkey noises, the lizards pull back into the foliage and disappear.

For once Arramor is in the right place at the right time.  He spots Erenal crouching in the foliage near Amanu, and Marcus hiding a little to the southwest.  Theryndil and Leopard are on the north flank, the big gnoll already scanning the ground for tracks.


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2002)

*Setting up*

If Marcus doesn't notice anything, he'll look to re-group with the others, being mindful not to trample any tracks others may have made.

If I spot Arramor, I'll approach and ask "Sir, once Leopard picks up the trail, what formation do you want us in?"

Marcus will continue to keep his eyes peeled, knowing he is 'on the clock.'


----------



## garyh (Sep 25, 2002)

As Leopard scans the area for physical tracks, Theryndil manifests _Sense Psychoportation_.

As a rainbow flashes around Theryndil and disappears, he comments to the gnoll, "Just making sure no one pulls anything fancier than walking on us..."


----------



## perivas (Sep 25, 2002)

Amanu breathes an audible sigh of relief.  He then dances wildly about, making more monkey noises and bounces his way towards the others.

"A monkey's fickle nature can sometimes serve to one's advantage."  More monkey noise.  "I do not believe that shock lizards would be deemed sufficiently exotic prey for wealthy hunters to consider violating the trepassing regulations regarding this world.  I suggest we keep our eyes open and our wits sharp to adapt to the possible dangers of our jungle environment.  Please take the lead, Leopard."  More monkey noise.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 25, 2002)

Leopard approaches Arramor and speaks loudly enough for everyone to hear, "Tracks found.  Targets headed east.  More than seven.  Some tracks ogre size."

Ogres have been scarce in Allied Space since the Unhuman War (along with goblinoids and orcs), but it's not unheard of for them to find work as mercenaries or bodyguards.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 25, 2002)

Arramor takes out the sending crystal.

"Control, insert complete, Team 100%"

And then repacks the crystal.

"Roger that, Leopard."

"Marcus, spread out in Arrow3 Formation and we will follow the tracks."

OOC:

Arrow3 Formation:

          XXX1XXX       1=Leopard
          XXXXXXX       2=Marcus
          XX2X3XX       3=Erenal
          XXXXXXX       4=Amanu
          X4X5X6X       5=Arramor
          XXXXXXX       6=Theryndil

Also, we need to come up with a Team Callsign


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2002)

On Leopard's report on the tracks:  "Well now, at least we now know it will be interesting.  Seven plus with ogre-types - I think we'll be earning our keep this trip."

On Arramor's orders: "You heard the man,  Arrow3 it is.  Let's move out.  Keep a sharp eye out, especially looking toward Leopard, and remember to freeze if she gives the sign."

Marcus will take up the left flank (in his Arrow3 position), watching his side for danger, and watching Leopard for any signals she may give of upcoming danger.

OCC:  I thought we were Delta Team.  If there is are many delta teams, then I would go with something based on our team make-up.  For an elven navy delta team, we have a core of several humans, one elf, and Amanu (and several other specialists - like Leopard, I assume).


----------



## novyet (Sep 25, 2002)

"Right flank secured. Let's get moving."
Erenal watches the right flank for any signs of trouble, while advancing behind leopard.


----------



## perivas (Sep 25, 2002)

Amanu assumes his position in the arrowhead formation.  As the group moves forward, he makes a cursory examination of the local vegetation, paying particular interest to any dangerous species.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 26, 2002)

You move on through the jungle, following the hunting party.  Their prints are relatively clear in the soft ground (as are yours).  Amanu spots a variety of small reptilian and avian life, but nothing that would be dangerous to an armed group.  The plant life seems particularly docile.

After covering about about a mile you freeze as you hear the sound of drums, followed by tearing and crashing sounds (as of several trees being torn apart).  It takes a few seconds to realize that the drums are distant, perhaps a mile or more north.  The drums continue as the other sounds disappear.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 26, 2002)

OOC: Kong? ^_^ 

At the sound of the noise, Arramor motions the team to stop, and listen and take closer look at the surroundings. If nothing is noted, moving on...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 26, 2002)

Leopard leads you along the trail for another mile before signaling a halt.  You can see a break in the trees ahead made by a huge rocky mound.  The noise of jungle wildlife is as strong as ever, but you think you here the sounds of splashing ahead.


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2002)

Does the trail lead over or around the rocky mound?  I will look around to see if I spot anything.  

How old is the trail?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 26, 2002)

The trail leads toward the rocky mound, which appears to create a opening in the tree cover.  You are still about a hundred feet from the edge of the clearing.  The trail is about sixteen hours old.  The hunters would have arrived here around sunset yesterday.


----------



## perivas (Sep 26, 2002)

Amanu, following Marcus' lead, heads towards the mound as quietly as he can.  Hopefully, the splashing sounds will remain constant to indicate that we were not spotted as we approach.


----------



## novyet (Sep 26, 2002)

Erenal will follow Marcus's example, and quietly stalk his way to the mound, and carefully check around, trying to gain a view of whatever is nearby.

OOC ---> I'll be trying to hide and move silently as Erenal closes on the mound.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 27, 2002)

*clatter of dice*  Knowing her hiding skills aren't quite on par with Erenal's, Leopard unslings her huge composite longbow and readies an arrow as Erenal creeps by.  Marcus passes by on the other side, followed by Amanu.

Although he is being careful, Erenal brushes against a small fungus-like growth on the side of a tree.  The growth lets out a shriek, and suddenly the area near the rocky outcropping is filled with small howling noises.


----------



## perivas (Sep 27, 2002)

Amanu backs away from the various fungus-invested trees and crouches down to reduce the obviousness of his presence.  Then his rapid intellect immediately begins to search for references to creatures like the fungus on the tree and to those likely to make such howls in his memory.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 27, 2002)

Arramor readies his crossbow and approaches the outcropping, trying to identify the howling, and taking as much advantage of the cover as possible.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 27, 2002)

Amanu's memory links the current howling to that made by terrestrial primates.  The analysis is confirmed as small humanoid shapes begin leaping into the trees, then climbing and jumping away from the party.  Some of them set off additional fungus patches as they flee.

A closer look at the fleeing creatures reveals that something is a little off, however.  The monkey-like creatures have a mix of scales and fur, and their eyes are slitted like snakes.  A sinking feeling in your stomachs suggest they might be the product of yuan-ti experimentation.

From cover Arramor now has a good view of the clearing and the outcropping.  What once may have been a campsite now looks like a disaster zone, tossed and torn by small invaders.  Pieces of tents and other materials lay on the rocks, hang from low branches, and float in the spring-fed pool now visible at one end of the rock.  The sounds of splashing are gone, and there is no sign of occupants or bodies.

Alerted to Erenal's brush with trouble, Amanu is able to spot the fungus patches on many trees bordering the clearing.


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2002)

As things quiet down, I'll ask Leopard to check the area for tracks (other than the small ones) to see if the hunting party left and hasn't returned, or if there was a struggle here.  I understand it will be tough but Leopard should look for tracks before we search the campsite in-depth.

Otherwise, Marcus will be alert for anyone drawn to the sounds and he will be on watch for anyone approaching while Leopard has her look around.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 27, 2002)

Arramor signals the team to fan out and secure the campsite, being mindful of the pool. Once things look fairly secure, he examines the strange shrieking fungus, careful not to touch it, or approach too close, wary of spores.


----------



## perivas (Sep 27, 2002)

Following Arramor's signals, Amanu slowly makes his way to the campsite and begins the search.  He pays careful attention for any signs of a struggle, especially any signs of used weaponry.


----------



## garyh (Sep 27, 2002)

Theryndil nocks an arrow into his longbow and stands ready should a squadmate need assistance.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 27, 2002)

The only signs of weapon use in the clearing are some scoring on one of the trees.  There is a firepit which shows evidence of recent usage, and a few piles of the usual adventurer garbage: chicken bones, broken oil flasks, etc.  There are also torn pieces of cloth which may once have been tents and blankets before the lizard-monkeys got to them. 

The pool appear harmless.  It's no more than three feet deep, and it feeds a small stream heading south out of the clearing.  A few bits of cloth circle in the water.

The shrieking fungus may be related to the famous Shriekers sometimes used by Underdark communities as defensive alarms, although these are quite small.  They don't seem to be growing anywhere other than the trees that border on the clearing.

Leopard returns from searching the perimeter of the clearing for tracks.  She approaches Arramor with the report.  "Targets left four hours ago.  Split into three groups.  Group one - three mediums, but heavy.  Group two - two larges, one small.  Group three - three mediums."


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2002)

"Two larges and one small could be the ogres and someone else.  Perhaps they are bodyguards to someone. Could that group be Haworth and two guards while the other groups are the hunters?"

Marcus will follow whatever path Arramor suggests.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 28, 2002)

"I've got an odd feeling about this, the campsite is alarmed by native means? We may be being watched, keep yer eyes peeled. I think Marcus's logic is sound, let's give it a shot."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 28, 2002)

Taking Arramor's words to mean follow the large and small tracks, Leopard leads the group on into the jungle.

After another mile of walking, a group of eight lizardfolk emerge from the jungle fifty feet to the party's left.  They haven't noticed the party yet, but they are well armed.

(Marcus and Arramor spotted the creatures.  The rest of the party is surprised, as are the lizardfolk.  Marcus will react first in the surprise round, followed by Arramor.)


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2002)

Marcus is going to tell Arramor "Let's try talking first, that is if someone speaks lizardman.  They may have some intel on our visitors" (free action)

He will then ready his weapon, Cramp, and wait for approval or a change in his plan from Arramor.


----------



## garyh (Sep 28, 2002)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Marcus is going to tell Arramor "Let's try talking first, that is if someone speaks lizardman.  They may have some intel on our visitors" (free action)
> 
> He will then ready his weapon, Cramp, and wait for approval or a change in his plan from Arramor. *




OOC:  Theryndil speaks Draconic...

[Drac] "Greetings, friends!  We mean you no harm.  Have you seen anyone unusual come through here lately?"[/Drac]


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 28, 2002)

Arramor thinks it is risky, but might be worth the gamble. Arramor stands by Theryndil and tries to look and unintimidating as possible.


----------



## perivas (Sep 28, 2002)

Amanu listens intently to the Draconic conversation and tries as quietly as possible to make himself less likely to be noticed.  Away from obvious view, he unbuckles the clasp holding his smokepowder pistols in place, just in case.


----------



## novyet (Sep 29, 2002)

Erenal listens to the conversation, cursing himself for never taking any time to learn draconic. He awaits any sign of trouble.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 29, 2002)

As Marcus and Arramor wait, the parties move twenty feet closer.   When everyone notices each other, the reptilians are initially wary, raising clubs and javelins.  Theryndil's quick remark in Draconic seems to have the right effect, as the scaly humanoids partially relax.  One of the lizardfolk steps forward and addresses Theryndil.

[Drac]"Greetings, sky merchant!  Forgive our weapons, we did not expect to meet your kind so far from the village."

"Indeed, we have seen something unusual in this region: a armored blue demon in the shape of a man.  He has killed several of our people in the last week.  Perhaps you heard from our elders and have come to help us?"[/Drac]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2002)

Assuming there is a transalation:

"Ask if they any of their patrols have encountered the hunters."

OCC: I think we should stay on the trail of the ones we are tracking.  We have three groups to round up in a limited amount of time (three days, right?).  Now if we can get these guys stow them and secure them, then we could help out.  Unless of course the hunters are after the blue demon humanoid, then all our concerns come together.


----------



## garyh (Sep 29, 2002)

Common "I can't imagine that the attacks on his tribe and our prey are unrelated."

Draconic "I must admit that we were not sent by your elders.  But we believe that the demon you speak of has violated our laws, and so we are here to capture it.  Can you help us, with information or strong spears?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 30, 2002)

Draconic "If you capture the creature, you have our thanks.  It seems to kill for pleasure, leaving bodies and items behind.  Several patrols from our village pursued it across the river.  It fought a behir several hours ago, and would have slain it if we hadn't scared it away with our drums.  We have not seen any other creatures today."

"The creature's features look somewhat like a giant insect, and it has fierce blades on its elbows and knees."

"We are trying to drive the creature towards our great warrior, Hemangi, and her patrol to the southeast.  Perhaps she could give you more information."

The three sets of tracks you have been following are heading northeast.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 30, 2002)

After receiving the translation...

"Theryndil, let them know that by our word bond, we will bring the creature to justice, the sky merchants are pledged to protect their people from intrusions. Ask them if perhaps the creature is ugly like me, sometimes the warmbloods wear metal bug shells to shield their soft scales. Also, point out the trail we are on, and how it leads northeast, while they are headed southeast...is the blue demon on a different path that has eluded our weak warmblood minds...I am beginning to think that this maybe a new threat, unrelated to the hunting party. See also, if you can find out what leads to the northeast, and the location of the village should we need to contact them."

OOC: I guess this all adds up to me aiding another on Diplomacy.


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2002)

Marcus will wait for the responses.  He suggests that we follow our primary quarry first (the hunters), but he is all for taking down some blue skinned demon.  I think the hunters could do more damage to our rep (since they weren't even supposed to be down here.

OCC:  I guess Marcus doesn't really care about which target to go after.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 30, 2002)

Before responding, they take a few minutes to examine the trail you are following.  

Draconic: "A few of our people have shells like yours, but none have a shell like the demon.  The demon leaves few tracks, moving through the trees when it wishes.  Each of our patrols has a shaman communing with our gods.  They help us choose the right direction.  Northeast of here are the wyvern canyons."

They conclude by giving a rough description of their village location, about ten miles west of here across the river.


----------



## perivas (Sep 30, 2002)

_The Symbol will not be appeased by the blue skin of a demon...for it seeks only the hunters._  Amanu speaks up in common.  "All this talk of blue-skinned demons is certainly interesting, but we have a job to do.  Wyverns seem likely candidates for big game.  I suggest we leave no false promises and move on."


----------



## garyh (Sep 30, 2002)

OOC:  Please assume Theryndil translates all appropriate remarks.  I can't check in every hour to translate.   

Common:  "I still have to believe our mission and the lizardfolks' problem are related."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 30, 2002)

Ooc: Marcus and Amanu are inclined to follow the original tracks.  Arramor and Theryndil are interested in the blue demon, but have not spoken decisively.  I'm going to assume you continue to the northeast.

As the lizardfolk depart to the southeast, Leopard picks up following the tracks.  She comments that the larger prints seem to flank the smaller tracks, although staying relatively close.  The trail has begun to meander a great deal, and the smaller tracks seem to stop at various trees and bushes.

After passing through a particularly tangled stretch, Marcus and Erenal spot the quarry.  They are standing with their backs to the party next to a particularly large tree.  There are two ogres wearing hide armor and carrying greatclub and longspear.  There is a halfling in an explorer's outfit scribbling something into a small book.  And there is a gnome, also in hide armor, standing at the halfling's side.

(Marcus and Erenal may act during the surprise round.  The others may post what they wish to say or do once the surprise round is over.)


----------



## garyh (Sep 30, 2002)

Theryndil will ready his bow and target an ogre.  If the surprise-free folk attack so will Theryndil.  If they parley, Theryndil will hold his fire until negotiations "break down."


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2002)

I will close the distance that separates us from the quarry keeping tot he side of the trail, (drawing my weapon while moving during the surprise round).  He will defend himself (and the others with his combat reflexes and attacks of opportunity if the quarry [ogres] intend to rush the rest of the group.

He will wait for Arramor or someone else to negotiate for a peaceful settlement.  If the quarry attacks, Marcus will say, "This is the elven navy. Halt, drop your weapons or whatever else is in your hands or this will get ugly."


----------



## novyet (Sep 30, 2002)

Erenal will keep pace with Marcus, and ready himself to attack anyone who attempts to bypass himself or Marcus.


----------



## perivas (Oct 1, 2002)

Amanu begins to make his way stealthily to a flanking position.  He would proceed to attempt to circle around the enemy by going around them in a clockwise direction.  He draws his weapon as he moves.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 1, 2002)

I forgot to mention that the quarry were forty feet away when spotted.  Marcus and Erenal, I'll assume you closed to ten feet (allowing you to avoid reach attacks from the ogres with a five-foot step).  Initiative: Marcus - 22, Erenal - 9.

Marcus and Erenal quietly approach the ogres and the little people from behind.

End of surprise round.  Initiative: Theryndil - 13, Amanu - 17, Arramor - 8  

While Marcus waits for Arramor to speak, Amanu slips into the bushes and begins circling clockwise.

Without turning, the gnome speaks, "Yegor, Zoya, we have company.  Morella, my dear, we will resume our search momentarily."  

The two ogres turn and squint at the party while gripping their weapons.  As Theryndil lifts his bow, the female ogre picks up her longspear.  The male ogre glares at Erenal and Marcus as Leopard moves up behind them.

The halfling (a female) looks up from her notes in surprise, notices the new arrivals, then stumbles back a foot or two.  

The gnome turns as well.  His hands are empty, although something seems to be moving on his armor.  "Hmmmm.  Several armed warriors.  Humans and elfs, even.  To what do we owe the pleasure of your company?" he asks, his voice dripping with sarcasm.


----------



## Keia (Oct 1, 2002)

Marcus is waiting for a diplomatic resolution (darned 'bring them back alive' deal, ehh) but will continue to follow his previous directions (i.e. attack if attacked or if the ogres look to move through).  This includes spells from the gnome - if he begins to cast (based on my interpretation), I would consider the negotiations at an impasse and aggressive negotiations would be required (thrown dagger at the gnome).


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 1, 2002)

OOC: Sorry for the lateness, difficulties IRL.

Arramor will face the hunting directly. His hand resting on his sword, ready to draw it at the first sign of hostility.

"You face the Elvish Navy, Gnome. You are in violation of treaty. We are here to escort you back to your ship. Come peacefully, and no further charges will be laid against you."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 1, 2002)

The gnome responds, "Of what account are the words of elves and lizards when Verdura itself welcomes me?  I will return to the ship in my own time.  In the meantime I have samples to collect.  Please leave before you trample anything valuable."


----------



## novyet (Oct 1, 2002)

Warily eyeing the ogres, Erenal awaits trouble from the "hunting" party. He wonders though, why would a hunting party collect specimens? He also decides on a change of tactics, if he can get a clear shot at her, he'll attempt to attack the halfing woman and take her down quickly. 


OOC ---> Readied attack against the halfling woman, when trouble starts.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 1, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *The gnome responds, "Of what account are the words of elves and lizards when Verdura itself welcomes me?  I will return to the ship in my own time.  In the meantime I have samples to collect.  Please leave before you trample anything valuable." *




"What do you mean Verdura welcomes you, and what "samples" do you mean?"


----------



## perivas (Oct 1, 2002)

Amanu continues his stealthy move to flank the "hunters".  He too is ready for trouble, although he thinks it unwise.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 2, 2002)

"Is it not obvious, oh metal-plated inquisitioner, that I am a son of nature?  The spirit of Verdura surrounds us, but you and yours are likely too thick to hear it.  I've already had a few conversations with the flora and fauna, and I don't think they will suffer your presence on planet for long."  

"If you have something against hunters, take it up with Haworth and those ridiculous dwarves he brought along.  I have offered to assist my friend here in the collection of spices, herbs, flowers, and bark of various sorts.  As you can see, Verdura is quite willing to cooperate."

Taking a closer look at the gnome, you now see that a number of tiny snakes are clinging to his clothing, curled around his arms, and entwined in his hair.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 2, 2002)

"Regardless, your visit with your "friend", is over. You WILL come with us now."


----------



## perivas (Oct 2, 2002)

_Arramor seeks to please the Symbol, but violates Its teachings.  First, we must reason; second, we must negotiate; third, we must beguile; fourth, we must order; and last, must we capture.  It's all being done wrong.  Wrong. Wrong!  WRONG!!!_


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 2, 2002)

"I think not.  Zoya, Yegor, convince them to leave ... your way."

With that word, the tension in the clearing explodes.  The ogres grin as they spring into action.

Everyone post what you are doing the first round.  I will summarize the results.  Amanu, you've had time to get behind them.  Erenal, I'll assume you attack the halfing unless I hear differently.  Theryndil, ditto with the ogre.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 2, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"I think not.  Zoya, Yegor, convince them to leave ... your way."
> 
> With that word, the tension in the clearing explodes.  The ogres grin as they spring into action.
> 
> Everyone post what you are doing the first round.  I will summarize the results.  Amanu, you've had time to get behind them.  Erenal, I'll assume you attack the halfing unless I hear differently.  Theryndil, ditto with the ogre. *




Arramor is saddened that the gnome thinks he can bully his way out of this. Casting Spiritual Weapon on the Gnome.


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2002)

Time for the diplomacy is over, my turn .  I'm still within 10 feet of the ogres.  I will 5' adjust (trying to position to allow attacks on others with Cramp) and attack the nearest ogre.  Marcus with try to keep aware of attacks of opportunity with his 10' reach from the spiked chain (with combat reflexes, he has 4).  Marcus will try to keep the ogres from going by him to attack the others.


----------



## perivas (Oct 2, 2002)

Amanu, seeing that combat is breaking out, chooses to cast his Sleep spell at the enemies, hoping to catch them all and let the spell sort of who's the least powerful of the enemies.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 2, 2002)

Marcus moves first, taking a shot at the male ogre with Cramp, blasting him in the chest with a powerful swing.  As he does Amanu drops a sleep spell on the enemies.  The halfling staggers for a split second, but shakes it off.

The gnome mutters in Sylvan, clasping the torc on his neck and pulling out a shield.  Suddenly vines spring up around Delta Squad.  The effect is centered on Theryndil and Arramor.  Marcus, Erenal, and Leopard are right near the edge.  Everyone pulls and dodges the groping plants, but Leopard is caught fast by several strong strands.

At almost the same moment two medium-sized constrictors fall out of the trees above Theryndil and Amanu.  Both bite their targets, and Theryndil is wrapped in the coils of his attacker.  Theryndil struggles to slip out of its coils, to no avail.

Leopard drops her battle-axe, draws her longbow and an arrow, and looses a shot at the female ogre.  Unfortunately, a stray vine spoils her aim, and the arrow flies in the trees.

The female ogre swings her longspear at Erenal, who avoids it by bending backwards in limbo fashion.  He responds by tumbling past both ogres to arrive in front of the halfling, then lashing out with a punch that connects with her shoulder.  She cries out in fear as she steps back five feet and invokes a shield spell.

The male ogre tries to disarm Marcus with his greatclub.  Despite the huge weapon and his impressive musculature, he is unable to catch the spiked chain. 

While moving to get out of the twisting plants, Arramor presents his holy symbol, summoning a representation of Tyr'fs mighty sword over the gnome's shoulder.  It just grazes him on the first pass, but it definitely gets his attention. 

Amanu, you took 7 points of damage.  Theryndil, you took 14 pts of damage (bite and constrict).  Arramor, I assumed you continued with the spell instead of moving full speed out of the entangle.  I'll let you complete moving out before you have to make another save if you devote the entire next round to movement.  You can tell me which direction you want to come out.

Everyone post your actions for next round.


----------



## novyet (Oct 2, 2002)

"Damn, I had a feeling it was going to come to this....Everyone all right so far?" Erenal grins a bit, steps forward, and will lash out in a rapid series of strikes against the halfling. "Nothing personal, missy."

OOC ---> 5' step forward to the halfling and flurry of blows, if I can hit with one of them, I'll use improved grapple, and see if I can get the choke hold on her. On the first attack, I'll be using fists of iron, and the second will be a stunning attack.


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2002)

Marcus will continue to deal with the male ogre.  To the ogre, " You know, buddy, you could just surrender - it would go better for you."

"Erenal, keep that ogre occupied or he'll be running free, that girl is the least of our worries."

Marcus will attack the male ogre and continue to look for opportunities.  If the ogre does happen to disarm him, Marcus will step into the ogre's square and attack with daggers.


----------



## garyh (Oct 2, 2002)

Theryndil will spend this round attempting to free himself, and calls out "Medic!!" as he's down to 7 HP.

OOC:  I'd try _Invisibilty_ but I'm already grappled...  Darn.


----------



## perivas (Oct 3, 2002)

Amanu screeches loudly like a monkey as he's bitten by the constrictor.  He then takes his shortspear into both of his hands and stabs at it forcefully.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 3, 2002)

Marcus’ swing connects again, this time with the ogre’s left side.  You hear the sound of several ribs breaking.  

Amanu’s stabbing attack misses, but his shrieking seems to affect the snake, which assumes a more defensive posture.  It lashes out again, biting Amanu in the leg.  Once again it is unable to get a hold.  

The other constrictor squeezes Theryndil painfully, and he is unable to escape.

The gnome shouts in sylvan and gestures, then comes running at Marcus.  He draws an attack of opportunity, which nearly knocks him to the ground.  Stumbling forward he brushes Marcus on the leg.  Marcus feels an awful feeling spread from the leg through his torso to his head and finally to his eyes.  Within seconds he can no longer see, and his muscles feel drained as well.

The male ogre takes a small step that puts him within reach of Leopard.  He pummels her with his massive club.  Leopard holds her shot, knowing he would get the drop on her.

The female ogre chases Erenal, slicing him with her longspear.  Erenal pays her little attention as he unleashes on the halfling.  His first strike misses, but the second one knocks her out cold.

Amanu lost 5hp.  Theryndil lost 6hp.  Marcus lost 4 Str to blinding sickness.  Erenal lost 9hp.  Leopard lost 16hp.  Marcus inflicted 28hp to the ogre (in two rounds) and 16hp to the gnome.  Erenal hit the halfling for 5hp last round and 12hp this round.  Arramor is yet to act this round (last in the initiative order), but go ahead and post for next round.


----------



## perivas (Oct 3, 2002)

Bleeding profusely and howling in pain, Amanu backs away five feet from the serpent and chooses to cast _shield_ to better protect himself from the creature's assault.


----------



## garyh (Oct 3, 2002)

Theryndil continues to struggle to escape the snake, calling out "I need some help here!!"

OOC:  Theryndil is down to 1 HP.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 3, 2002)

Arramor rushes to Theryndil drawing his sword on the way, so he is ready to get the constrictor off of him next round.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 3, 2002)

Arramor is close enough to Theryndil to attack the constrictor this round, but he flubs the strike.  The spiritual weapon pursues the gnome, but misses this time.


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2002)

"I'm blind here, announce your call sign before approaching to help.  And, I'd be a whole lot more help if I could see."

Marcus swing the spiked chain at the gnome who he assumes is still right next to him.  Otherwise (if he heard him move off), he will try to move to swing at the male ogre (swinging in a wide arc to try and hit the large creature.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 3, 2002)

Not sure that he can kill the snake before it kills Theryndil, Arramor defensively casts _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Theryndil, substituting his _Protection from Elements_ spell.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 3, 2002)

Although he knows the gnome is close, Marcus is finding it hard to hit him with Cramp, even when the little humanoid begins casting again.  After casting his spell, the gnome runs at Erenal and tries to touch him, but misses.

Amanu gets the shield spell up in good time.  The snake’s follow-up attack goes wide.  Theryndil is not so lucky.  The snake squeezes him again and the nomad goes limp.  The snake lets go and begins menacing Arramor.

Keeping close to Leopard in case she tries to fire her longbow again, the male ogre swings at Marcus and inflicts more pain with a solid blow.  Leopard takes advantage of the moment to tear free from the entangling plants and move out of the entangle spell’s area of effect.

Still within the area of effect, the constrictor and Arramor are both seized by nearby vines.  Arramor is able to hold his concentration while casting, and Theryndil is restored to consciousness.  The spiritual sword continues its weaving dance around the gnome, but he fends it off with his shield.

The female ogre joins the gnome in attacking Erenal.  He continues to twist and jump, avoiding her spear strikes.

Erenal left yet to act this round (second-to-last initiative).  Theryndil lost 4hp and then gained 16hp.  Coming up on the fourth round.  Post away!


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2002)

Marcus will swing at the male ogre with Cramp, hoping to hit the villian.  Marcus will attempt to listen to where the ogre is (heavy breathing an' all) and give it his best shot.  (in this round Marcus is going for it - with a full power attack this drops his to hit by 4 but increases the damage by +4).

OCC:  I figure what the heck, the miss chance from the blindness is what's really making it tough on me.  So hopefully, a solid hit will cramp the ogres style.


----------



## garyh (Oct 3, 2002)

Theryndil will attempt to move to a "safe" position and fire away at the closest ogre with his longbow.  Should an enemy approach him, he will manifest _Invisibility_ and move to another location.


----------



## novyet (Oct 3, 2002)

Barely avoiding the ogre's assault, and the gnome's touch, Erenal will tumble toward the male ogre, and attempt to flank him with the newly blinded Marcus. "Marcus, it's Erenal, I'm right with the ogre, I'm going to try and get some pressure off of you.", turning to the ogre, Erenal will try and land a solid hit on him. " Hey there, big guy, it's not nice to hit a blind man you know..Didn't they teach you any manners where you came from?" grinning madly, he'll keep up his assault.

OOC ---> I'll try and tumble over to Male Ogre, trying not to draw any AOO's, and attack, and use stunning fist and fists of iron. Sorry for the delay in my posting, I'll have round 4's stuff up after you let me know, how badly this goes


----------



## perivas (Oct 3, 2002)

Discerning the devastating abilities of the gnome, Amanu decides to move another five feet away from the serpent and invokes the spirits to cast his _extended hold person (save DC 19) _ dweomer at the gnome.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 4, 2002)

As Erenal tumbles from one ogre to the next, both take swings and miss.  He springs up behind the male ogre and slams him with a stunning fist.  The ogre lowers his club, momentarily dazed.  Taking advantage of Erenal’s attack, Marcus puts his full force into a swing, bowling the ogre over as Cramp connects with its skull.

The energies of Amanu’s spell wrap around the gnome, but vanish without visible effect.  The gnome glances briefly in Amanu’s direction before charging Erenal.  This time his touch hits, and Erenal feels a strange burning feeling.  He resists the initial effects of the poison, but he knows it is still circulating in his system.

The snake that released Theryndil now bites Arramor, and once again it wraps an enemy in its coils, squeezing the breath out of his lungs.  The other constrictor is not having much luck against Amanu, missing again.

Theryndil hits the female ogre in the shoulder with an arrow.  She growls and throws her longspear at Leopard, the quickly draws and throws a second spear.  Leopard dodges left, then right, and responds with two arrows of her own, which also miss.

Erenal, I am adding your tumble score to your AC against attacks of opportunity while tumbling, rather than using a set DC.  You did 9hp to the ogre.  Are you using subdual damage against these opponents?

Forgot to mention that Marcus lost 14hp this round.  He did 19hp to the male ogre.  Arramor lost 12hp (bite and constrict).  Theryndil did 6hp to the female ogre.

Arramor and Erenal left to act this round.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 4, 2002)

Arramor will attempt to break the grapple of the snake.


----------



## novyet (Oct 4, 2002)

OOC ---> Yep, subdual all the way. If we win, I'll keep subduing them as needed. I like that tumble variant you're using btw.  Full on flurry of blows against the male ogre if he's still up, or tumble to the female and stunning attack with fist of iron on her if the male is down. 

"Is this really the best you and your goons can manage? Pathetic! St. Cuthbert, guide my hands!" Erenal will then launch into a full on assault against the nearest ogre in a rapid display of kicks, and furious punches. " Just think little man, you're next!"


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2002)

"Keep call-signing."

If Marcus hears the gnome within reach without other voices, he will take a swing with Cramp (no power attack).  If there is too much confusion, he will attempt to throw a dagger at an enemy voice that is by itself (the female ogre, perhaps).

"Arramor, what's the status?"


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 4, 2002)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"Arramor, what's the status?" *




Arramor struggles within the coils of the snake from hell.

"I'M (Grunt) A LITTLE (Push) BUSY (Snarl)!"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 4, 2002)

Erenal is close enough to the female ogre to strike several times.  He is unable to connect with a stunning fist, but he does give her the kick of iron right in the chest.

Arramor musters enough strength to throw off the constrictor, while Marcus waits for one of the enemies to identify themselves by speaking.

The female ogre took 10hp.  Fifth round underway.


----------



## perivas (Oct 4, 2002)

Much of his spell energies expended, Amanu decides to pursue a more conventional route, striking at the bothersome constrictor with his shortspear.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 4, 2002)

Arramor will attempt to back away from the snake and the entangle with a five foot step, in the general direction of Marcus. If the snake continues to attack him, he will attack back (assuming he doesn't get wrapped up again), otherwise he will move to Marcus and Erenal (mindful of the ogres reach), calling out so he isn't hit by friendly blows.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 4, 2002)

Amanu scores the first hit on a constrictor.  It bites back, but is unable to penetrate the monkey’s shield spell.

The gnome cries out, “Get him, my vipers!”  Several snakes leap from his arms and shoulders at Erenal.  The monk knocks one out of the air, and twists to avoid the bites of the other three.

Alerted by the voice, Marcus tosses a dagger at the gnome that glances off his shield.  He also turns away several blows from the spiritual sword, which finally disappears.  The gnome steps away from Erenal and casts a spell, twisting Leopard’s bow into a an unusable shape.

The other constrictor lunges at Arramor once again, but is caught short by the entangling vines.  He scores a nasty hit on it in return.  Theryndil, standing nearby, finds his legs and torso caught by the entangle spell at last.

Amanu did 6hp to the first constrictor.  Arramor did 9hp to the second constrictor.  I forgot about the druid's tiny vipers until now, but retroactively applied the sleep spell to them, putting 12 of them out of action.  Left to act this round: Theryndil, female ogre, Leopard, and Erenal.


----------



## perivas (Oct 4, 2002)

Amanu, flush from his success, continues to stab at the constrictor.

OOC:  I am thankful that my _sleep_ spell did something, as I was beginning to feel worthless as a spellcaster.


----------



## garyh (Oct 4, 2002)

Theryndil will continue firing away at the ogre previously targeted.


----------



## novyet (Oct 4, 2002)

"Marcus, the male ogre and the halfing spellcaster are down, Arramor is fighting off some big snake, and to top it off, there are little vipers everywhere. Keep Sharp!" Erenal will continue to work on bringing the female ogre down with a flurry of attacks. "Come on missy, can't you see you're boss is going to lose, why not make it easy on yourself and surrender now? Of course if you want to do this the fun way, I'll be more than happy to oblige, seeing as I've got to pay you back for that little cut you gave me." 


OOC ---> I'll keep up my flurry on the female ogre until she goes down, and then start assaulting the gnome. If I hit him, it's improved grapple/choke hold time


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2002)

Marcus will hang Cramp on his belt and draw his wand of Cure Light Wounds (with his left hand keeping his right free to toss another dagger).  

"If anyone needs help, come close.  Remember callsigns."

If no opponent (to hit with a dagger) or friend (to hit with the CLW) presents itself, Marcus will use the wand on himself hoping to help his condition.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 4, 2002)

Theryndil fires away at the female ogre, but she is dodging and weaving to avoid Erenal's attacks.  She swings one of her huge fists at him, also missing.  "Can't surrender without earning my pay, little man.  Doesn't look good on my record."  Erenal interupts her train of thought by kicking her in the chin.  Marcus hones in on her voice and hits her in the shoulder with a thrown knife.

"Enough!" she shouts and slumps to the ground.  "I surrender, but please don't let Yegor die."  She points to the male ogre.

"No, no, no, no!  You overgrown cow!" the gnome shrieks.  Leopard draws and throws a hand axe at him, but he ducks in time to avoid a nasty haircut.  His form blurs into that of an eagle which leaps into the sky.

Amanu strikes the constrictor another time with the shortspear.  Both the constrictors seem to lose interest in continuing the fight and begin pulling away.

The three remaining vipers don't seem to have the same idea.  Two of them bite Erenal, and again he resists the initial effects of the poison.

Erenal did 12hp to the ogre.  Marcus did 6hp.  Amanu did 6hp to the snake.  Erenal will be making three more saving throws in a minute.  Theryndil, Erenal, and Arramor still have actions this round.


----------



## novyet (Oct 4, 2002)

"All right, we won't, just don't give us any trouble miss...Zoya was it? Make sure Morella understands that as well, when she wakes up. Now as for these damn little snakes, I won't be so merciful." With a grin Erenal will begin to attack the smaller snakes attacking him. 

"You ok Arramor? I see you had some snake troubles of your own. At least constrictors don't have venom."


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2002)

Marcus will use the Wand on himself once to see if it clears up his blindness or strength loss (as well as to heal up the hps he was down).  He will use it for the others in Delta Squad.

"Arramor, I can heal up some of the superficial damage if you've got anything to help with the poison.  Especially this frellin' blindness.  Unless of course it will wear off."

Marcus blink profusely trying to see through the darkness.


----------



## garyh (Oct 4, 2002)

Since the ogres seem under control, Theryndil will target the gnome and continue shooting until he surrenders, the easy way, or the hard way.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 5, 2002)

Arramor will attempt to assist Marcus and Erenal with the remaining vipers, being sure that he calls out to avoid Marcus's blows. Once the vipers are dispatched, I will begin to treat poison with Heal.

OOC: I can't spontanously cast Remove Disease, it doesn't have a cure descriptor...it may have to wait until tommorrow


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 5, 2002)

"What's the status of the male ogre?"

If the ogre is in danger of dying, Arramor will stabilize him first before performing other actions.


----------



## perivas (Oct 5, 2002)

Making a quick head count, Amanu realizes that the halfling is missing and blurts out his realization to the world.  "Look for the halfling!  She's got to be around here somewhere."  He then begins searching for the halfling.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 5, 2002)

Ooc: Wands are spell-trigger items, so you can only use them if one of your classes has the given spell on their spell list (regardless of level).  Thus Marcus can't use the wand, but Leopard can.  Sorry I didn't notice it before.

Theryndil aims and fires once at the rapidly fleeing eagle.  The arrow wings the bird, but the former gnome keeps flying and quickly passes out of range.  As he does the entangling vines return to normal and the tiny vipers retreat into concealment.  Erenal kicks at a couple of them in vain.

Arramor moves to check the male ogre.  He's hurt pretty bad, but Arramor quickly stabilizes him.  The female ogre waits nearby with an anxious expression.

Leopard responds to Amanu, "Halfling here.  Still unconscious."  She moves to help Marcus with the wand.  Three charges heal his wounds, but he is still blind and still weaker than normal.


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2002)

OCC:  I can use the wand because of the Use Magic Device skill (DC 20). 

"Well, isn't this just great.  Would someone be kind enough to recover my daggers?  I'd hate to get docked for them because I couldn't see to pick them up."

To Arramor:  "What do you want done with the prisoners, sir?"


----------



## perivas (Oct 5, 2002)

Amanu bounces about and screeches in joy, apparently laughing at his own stupidity.  He does a quick forward flip, but then stops his motions, wincing in pain from his injuries.  He gets out his _repair light damage_ wand and attempts to use it on himself.


----------



## novyet (Oct 5, 2002)

"Everyone all right?" Erenal winces at the burning feeling from the spots where the vipers bit into him, and where the little gnome touched him.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 6, 2002)

Sorry, that crossed my mind at least once, but I forgot it before posting.  If you're using the wand that way, I need to figure out what mishaps would look like (on a roll of 1-4).


Amanu repairs himself fully with three charges.  Restoring everyone else to full health would take nine more charges off the cure light wounds wand.


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2002)

OCC: How were we supposed to get these guys off planet or hold them somewhere while we go recover the others (including that pesky gnome).  Also, we should interrogate the prisoners, particularly the female halfling.

"If we can't cure this posion and blindness, perhaps that lizard man village is an option.  We might be able to keep or prisoners there as well until we ship them out. "

"Do the other two groups continue toward the cliffs?"


----------



## garyh (Oct 7, 2002)

"Good idea.  Those lizardmen could be a big help."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 7, 2002)

According to your orders, you are supposed to take the hunters off planet using the ship they came on.  As for securing individuals while you round up others, no specific orders were given.  Manacles, ropes, posting a guard, or convincing them its in their best interest are just a few of the options.

The halfling regains consciousness while you are talking.  She and the female ogre are cooperative at this point.  Interrogate at will.  Arramor appears to be busy with the male ogre, who is still at negative hp.

The other two sets of tracks led off in different directions from the rocky outcropping campsite.  This one went northeast.  The second went east.  The third went southeast.  Leopard suggests either backtracking or cutting overland and hoping you intersect one of the trails.

Erenal doubles over in pain as the poison inflicted by the gnome reaches his heart.  He's still standing, but the situation could be grim if he is unable to resist the remaining venom of the two vipers that bit him.

Erenal took 8 points of temporary Con damage.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 7, 2002)

Noticing Erenal's pain...

"Sit down and let me look at those bites!"

Arramor begins to work on Erenals wounds, cleaning the poison from them.

OOC: I can use my heal skill (+11) to make Erenal's save vs Poison for him.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 7, 2002)

Arramor cleanses the other two wounds, saving Erenal from further pain.


----------



## novyet (Oct 7, 2002)

"Whew, that was could have been a whole lot worse. Thanks Arramor. How's the big guy doing?" Erenal then painfully makes his way over to where Zoya and Morella are sitting, and says "Hope you ladies don't take it personally, it was just business after all." With a smile, he'll head over to Leopard to check on the tracks.


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2002)

Marcus will explain his condition to Arramor [weak and blind - my condition, not Arramor ] and look to get treatment.

"We should talk with our guests here to get some more information on who we are dealing with.  Arramor, I think you should talk with them.  If they don't answer you then they will answer to Cramp [intimidate]."


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 8, 2002)

Arramor listens to Marcus's symptoms, and (assuming he makes the relevant Heal and Spellcraft checks) says:

"Marcus, it appears you have been struck with blinding fever a rather nasty disease. It doesn't appear to be natural, but rather magical. Unfortunately, I am unprepared to deal with it at this time. I will pray to Tyr for guidance on how to treat this affliction."

_"We should talk with our guests here to get some more information on who we are dealing with. Arramor, I think you should talk with them. If they don't answer you then they will answer to Cramp [intimidate]."_ 

Arramor smiles at Marcus. "Hopefully, that won't be necessary."

Turning to Zoya:

"Zoya, I have honored your request, your mate shall live. Zoya, I am faced with a big problem. I cannot hold you captive. I do not have chains big enough to hold you. I do not have enough men to make sure you do not escape. I cannot hold you. Ordinarily, I would let you go on your wordbond that you would never face me again. This is what I would do, but the sky chiefs have told me that I must make sure that all offlanders leave this world. This is what I gave my wordbond to the skychiefs to do, and this is what I will do. I should kill you and your mate, to ensure that my word to the skychiefs is fulfilled. I should kill you and your mate so that you do not betray my brothers to our enemies. But, you have asked for mercy, and have given your lives to me with honor. In my tribe, it is my right to take you as thrall. We are not in my tribe however. I offer you this. Follow my shield true, and I will pay you and your mate your contract when we return to the skychiefs. Follow me, and I give you the protection of my shield to my last breath, I will not fly away and leave you to die as did the gnome. Betray me, and I will give my last death to see you die. This is my word, and my oath, which I shall back with gold. Now Zoya, you and your mate must choose, put your life under my shield, or onto my sword. I shall honor you either way, but you must choose."

Arramor draws his sword and offers his shield to illustrate the point and waits for Zoyas answer.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 8, 2002)

Zoya nods her understanding and places her hand on the shield, "For Yegor and myself, I choose life.  I transfer our contract of service and defense from Stepan to you."

Zoya goes on to explain that they have been working for the druid for about a month.  The gnome has made a number of enemies due to his lack of tact, and has managed to offend a fair number of bodyguards as well.  Yegor and Zoya took the job because they've had a hard time finding work in Elven Space.

She also explains that Haworth brought five other clients on this hunting trip: three dwarf siblings (cleric, fighter, and ranger) and a human couple (bard and ranger).  The dwarves talked at length about their previous hunting trips.  The captain seemed quite taken with the female human, and he offered to guide the couple on a sightseeing trip.  The druid wanted to leave earlier than the other groups, however, so Zoya doesn't know which group went which way.

Morella seems very shy.  Zoya explains that she is the one who pilots Haworth's ship, an apprentice wizard of some sort.  She dropped the others off, moved the ship to a secure location, then flew back to join them.  The gnome offered to help her find spell components.

Marcus, I decided that a mishap on the cure light wounds wand would simply mean a wasted charge.


----------



## Keia (Oct 8, 2002)

To Arramor:  "Not a problem,  if someone will just guide me, I'll continue on just fine.  Let's start on the other trails while there is still light left (grin).  At least, I assume there is light left yet in the sky."  

In private to Arramor: " Does Morella have any magic about her?  I would be worried somewhat, because she is an arcane spellcaster of some kind.  Perhaps confiscating her items would deter her from leaving.  Of course we could return them once we are safely off world."

In general:  "Alright team, I assume this area's been searched.  Let's get rolling on the other trails.  Time is money.  Who wants to have the distinguished honor of being my eyes for the time being?"

Marcus will pad himself down to ensure everything is in place and prepare to move out.


----------



## garyh (Oct 8, 2002)

"I'll help you, Marcus," offers Theryndil, "and if need be, I can make you as hard to see as it is hard for you to see."

OOC:  _Invisibility_ - It's what's for dinner!!


----------



## novyet (Oct 8, 2002)

"All right let's move! I'll take up Marcus's role as secondary scout."


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 8, 2002)

"Hold up a bit, we are putting the cart before the horse. I need to patch you guys up a bit more, we need to interrogate our prisoner, and we need to think about our situation, Amanu and I are getting low on spells, Marcus is blind, and Erenal is weak from the poison. The dwarven party sound like tough customers and competent woodsmen, and we still have the gnome wandering around. We may want to hole up in the village tonight and rest up, so we are more close to full strength to face our remaining problems."

"Amanu, I want you to inspect the prisoner, and confiscate any spellbooks or spell components you find. I would also appreciate it if you could bind her with some of those manacles you are always clattering around with."

"Now, sit still for a second while I fix you guys up!"

Arramor will use his _Lesser Restoration_ scroll on Erenal, his _Bull's Strength_ spell on Marcus,  and then use his CLW Wand on the rest of the party to bring everyone back to full hitpoints (Myself and the Ogres included, he will also allow them to rearm themselves, once Zoya has explained things to Yegor and he agrees to the deal).

"I know three days is not alot of time to get the job done, and I too want to strike while the iron is hot, but I want to live too, and it takes alot longer to get things done when your dead!"


----------



## novyet (Oct 8, 2002)

"Either way, we should get away from the battle site asap sir. The sound of fighting could draw anyone or thing nearby to our position, and our little friend may decide to come back for a little vengenance. Holing up may be the best idea, but we should get moving for that village as soon as we're able." Forgetting his place for a moment, "I mean that's my suggestion sir, not trying to usurp your authority." Erenal then will head back towards the ogres and keep an eye on them until we move out.


----------



## Keia (Oct 9, 2002)

"I agree that we may not be in the best condition to engage in any other negotiations today, I just didn't want us to sit on our hands here in a place that the gnome seemed very familar with.  The lizard man village would be a good idea as long as it is not too far out of our way to pursue the other trails."

Marcus will advise and try to stay out of everyone's way.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 9, 2002)

_Healing the party takes 9 charges.  Marcus should say so if he already deducted them from his wand.  Healing the ogres takes 15 charges.  Marcus gains 5 Str points temporarily.  Erenal regains 2 Con points.

The lizardfolk village is across the river.  Getting there would take the rest of the day.
_

Morella accepts the confiscation of her spellbook and components meekly.  The manacles are a little big for her, but they will do in a pinch.

The ogres accept the healing gratefully, and Zoya explains the situation to Yegor.  She also apologizes.  She forgot to mention that the other two groups were planning to return to the rocky campsite this evening.

It is now around noon.


----------



## perivas (Oct 9, 2002)

OOC:  Healing the ogres fully is a very bad move.  They who give their allegiance so easily will revoke it just as easily.

Amanu happily complies with Arramor's orders.  "You underestimate the squad's abilities and may be overly cautious.  A more diplomatic approach will not require nearly the same level of resources.  I suggest that we approach the violators tonight at their camp to convince them to join us.  Or at least a compromise can be reached.  After all, we will not be able to evacuate the personnel for three more days.  A little sightseeing on their part would hardly hurt anything, although we must put an end to any inkling of a hunting expedition."


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 10, 2002)

"It is only four hours back to the campsite, lets see if we can reason with the rest of them, hopefully they will not be as surly as the gnome."

Unless there are further objections, we head back to the stony outcropping campsite.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 10, 2002)

The return trip to the campsite is relatively uneventful, although at one point you hear more drums and crashing to the southeast.  Perhaps the lizardfolk have caught their blue demon.

The campsite's condition has not changed since you left it.  Morella expresses some dismay at the scatter tents, blankets, and foodstuffs.  Zoya points to the shrieking fungus and identifies it as Stepan's handiwork.  She and Yegor begin setting the campsite in order.


----------



## perivas (Oct 10, 2002)

During the journey back to the campsite, Amanu strikes up a conversation with Morella on all manners of things arcane.  He is curious to know the extent of her training and her views on the discipline.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 10, 2002)

*Wangari - "Leopard"*

http://heromachine.com/


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2002)

Once we get to camp, Marcus will take the opportunity to nap for a little bit.  The trip back to the campsite was particularly stressful, both because he couldn't see where he was going and because he feels he is shirking his responsibilities.

By napping now, he will be more alert and able to use his ears when the camp nosie dies down.


----------



## novyet (Oct 11, 2002)

Once the group arrives, Erenal will go to sleep and try and shake off the effects of the poison. Hopefully he thinks, Arramor will be able to find a cure soon.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 11, 2002)

Understanding Marcus and Erenal need rest, Arramor directs the remaining members of the party to set up a perimeter and maintain vigilance.

"The hunters may react unfavorably to finding us in their camp."

In the course of their wait, Arramor attempts to strike up a conversation with Morella and find out her story. He will also ask her and Zoya if they know anything about this blue armored demon that is troubling the Lizardmen.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 11, 2002)

*clatter of dice* Morella appears to be quite intimidated by Arramor, and doesn't reveal much to him.  She does open up to Amanu however, perhaps because she didn't see him until after the confrontation or perhaps because of their shared interest in arcane things.

Her passion is abjuration, or "Privacy and Protection" as she refers to it.  Her own abilities seem somewhat limited yet (dispel magic is beyond her), but she appears intimately familiar with higher level abjurations.  She rattles on about the names of well-known Abjurers, including her former mentor, Demetrius, who retired two years ago with the oath, "Don't even THINK about coming to visit!"

Recently short on funds, Morella took employment with Haworth as a spelljammer and security specialist.  He seemed quite interested in keeping his ship and his belongings safe from prying eyes, a feeling Morella understood perfectly.  With his funding she purchased a number of wands, scrolls, and other security devices.

After several hours of rest Theryndil hears voices approaching from the southeast.  They are somewhat low and appear to be singing a drinking song.  They are perhaps two-hundred feet away, although it is impossible to see more than half that distance through the trees.


----------



## garyh (Oct 11, 2002)

Theryndil tells Arramor and Marcus what he's heard, and then manifests _invisibilty_.  Bow drawn, Theryndil sneaks out towards the voices and sees...


----------



## perivas (Oct 11, 2002)

Amanu takes up a position in plain sight, clutching to his spear but maintaining a non-threatening sitting position.  His eyes and ears search carefully for all the dwarves approaching.


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 12, 2002)

Arramor awakens Marcus and Erenal, informing them of the situation, and then calmly prepares to greet his new guests.


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2002)

Upon Awaking, Marcus will ask Theryndil to position him somewhere defensible, preferably with his back to a tree trunk or something.  He will then listen for the approach and discussion of the group.

Marcus will pad himself down, making sure everything is in place and he will remove Cramp and carry it casually in one hand (leaving the other ready for daggers or to grip Cramp properly, as the situation dictates).


----------



## novyet (Oct 12, 2002)

Shaking off the effects of sleep, Erenal moves into a position opposite Amanu, and awaits the arrival of their..."guests".


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 13, 2002)

*clatter of dice* Theryndil spots three dwarves trudging through the jungle undergrowth.  One female leads the way, heavy crossbow in her arms.  Another female and a male dwarf follow behind, carrying a large stick strapped with several animal carcasses.  All three wear heavy armor, and all three appear to be very similar, down to the same hair color and beard style.   Theryndil sees a few items on the hindmost female that appear to be holy symbols.

While the dwarves are approaching, Zoya and Yegor look to Arramor for some guidance, then move to stand next to Morella.

The three dwarves tromp by Theryndil, still singing the drinking song.  They emerge from the growth surrounding the outcropping and spot the rest of Delta Squad, the ogres, and the halfling.  The song ends abruptly as they halt, then the lead female steps forward.  She speaks to Arramor, "What's this then?  More puppets come to hunt?"


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 14, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> * The three dwarves tromp by Theryndil, still singing the drinking song.  They emerge from the growth surrounding the outcropping and spot the rest of Delta Squad, the ogres, and the halfling.  The song ends abruptly as they halt, then the lead female steps forward.  She speaks to Arramor, "What's this then?  More puppets come to hunt?" *




"Not quite, Mistress. We are here to let you know that apparently, your guide has tricked you into an expedition on this world, which has been expressly quarantined by joint Treaty by the Elvish and Yuan-Ti empires."


----------



## garyh (Oct 14, 2002)

Therndil waits in an opportune spot, still invisible, and will hold to reveal his presence until/if hostilities break out.

If hostilities break out, that revealing will come in the form of an arrow to the cleric.


----------



## novyet (Oct 14, 2002)

Standing next to Amanu, Erenal hopes that Arramor can get us out of this without a fight. If not...he isn't sure what will happen, as he is still weak from poison.

OOC ---> I'm the 6 Con front line fighter! Whee!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 14, 2002)

"Now isn't that a shame," the dwarves' leader replies.  "There's good eats here, too.  Haworth swore an oath, he did, that he had acquired permission for the trip.  Thought I was a good judge of character, but perhaps I was mistaken."

She takes a close look at assembled people, and continues, "I'm guessing you had a bit of trouble with Stepan, then.  Why else would you bring a blind man and a near cripple on yer mission?  Irati, I'm thinking these folk could use your help."  The cleric looks at the leader, then nods.

The leader catches Arramor's eye.  "Right.  I'm guessing you want us to return to the ship all peaceable and leave the planet.  I'm willing to cooperate provided we can keep what we've already killed.  And ya let us hang on to our weapons, same as the bigguns.  In return, my girl will see about helping yer hurts and we'll share some of meat wid ya.  Like I said, it's good eats."


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 15, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"Now isn't that a shame," the dwarves' leader replies.  "There's good eats here, too.  Haworth swore an oath, he did, that he had acquired permission for the trip.  Thought I was a good judge of character, but perhaps I was mistaken."
> 
> She takes a close look at assembled people, and continues, "I'm guessing you had a bit of trouble with Stepan, then.  Why else would you bring a blind man and a near cripple on yer mission?  Irati, I'm thinking these folk could use your help."  The cleric looks at the leader, then nods.
> 
> The leader catches Arramor's eye.  "Right.  I'm guessing you want us to return to the ship all peaceable and leave the planet.  I'm willing to cooperate provided we can keep what we've already killed.  And ya let us hang on to our weapons, same as the bigguns.  In return, my girl will see about helping yer hurts and we'll share some of meat wid ya.  Like I said, it's good eats." *




"I find your terms reasonable and fair, as I would expect from any dwarf. I appreciate any aid you can spare my men, and would be honored to break bread with you."


----------



## novyet (Oct 15, 2002)

Muttering a quick prayer of thanks to St. Cuthbert, Erenal relaxes as the tension in the area drops. "I know that I'd be glad for any assistance you might render, and I'm sure Marcus will be as well. Of course some food sounds good too!"


----------



## perivas (Oct 16, 2002)

At the mention of "sharing meat", an expression of disgust appears on Amanu's face.  He pinches close his nose, gets up and walks away from the dwarves as they approach.  Amanu looks for a spot upwind of the general camp to keep the greasy odor away.  If necessary, due to a lack of wind, he'll move far away from the others.


----------



## Keia (Oct 16, 2002)

"Sounds like its time for dinner, then.  Or, are we waiting for the other group to arrive?"

Marcus is still keeping his ears open for the other group.  In the meantime, he will accept any assistance for his condition, but will remain alert for other threats including more snakes or any other indication that the gnome is about.


----------



## garyh (Oct 16, 2002)

Theryndil continues to observe, invisible.

Should the dwarves seem non-hostile, Theryndil will move to the opposite side of camp from where the dwarves arrived (don't want them thinking they got past Theryndil!), return to visibilty in an unobserved location (no sense tipping my hand to them, even if they are friendly), and enter the clearing.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 16, 2002)

With the agreement in place, the dwarves move into the clearing and begin making camp.  They don't seem too bothered by the damage done by the lizard-monkeys.  Before long the male dwarf (Andreo) and the lead female dwarf (Carmina) have another bonfire going and the meat roasting.  For the most part they ignore the ogres and the ogres return the favor.

Irati, the cleric, takes a close look at Erenal and Marcus.  "Blinding sickness, you say?" she asks Arramor.  "Must be contagion.  That druid has a nasty streak in him."  She opens up a scroll case and shuffles through a few papers.  She pulls forth two scrolls and begins reading them.  As the first scroll vanishes in a flash of sparkling lights, Marcus feels the illness leaving him.  As the second scroll disappears from view, his sight returns.

"You might feel a little weak for a few days.  But I think your friend there needs my remaining spell more," Irati continues.  Turning to Erenal she chants a dwarven phrase before touching his swollen side.  The pain is not eliminated, but the magic takes the edge off.

_Marcus still has temporary Str damage.  Erenal regained 1 point of Con._ 

Carmina announces that the meat is ready,  "Tis a treat tonight, gentles!  Haworth wuz right about one thing.  This area is fair crawling wid half-dragon species.  How's about some half-green shocker lizard?"


----------



## Keia (Oct 17, 2002)

"Sounds like some good eats to me."  Marcus will eat with the dwarves but still keep an eye out for the others to arrive.  He will abstain from drinking because he is on duty.

To Arramor in private: "We should set double watches for this evening.  I'm thinking the gnome will be trouble."


----------



## Crowe9107 (Oct 17, 2002)

Arramor nods to Marcus in agreement


----------



## perivas (Oct 17, 2002)

As the lizard is roasting, the putrid odor almost makes Amanu hurl his stomach contents.  He moves further and further from the group into darkness, guided only by his everburning torch.  Only when he's half a mile away does the smell fade enough for him to stop and make his own camp.

He uses a bit of his smokepowder to start a small fire to keep warm and chews on his vegetarian rations in the dim glow of the small flames.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 17, 2002)

As those at the campsite enjoy the rich portions of an overgrown lizard, there is a call for help from the east.  "Someone help!  I can't carry him much farther."

Marcus and Leopard are the first two to spot the new arrivals.  An female human in a fashionable explorer's outfit is half-dragging, half-carrying a wounded male half-elf.  The half-elf has a bandage around his head and multiple gashes on his legs and arms.   When she sees the two members of Delta Squad, the human collapses against a tree.  "Please.  Whoever you are.  Help us."

As Leopard moves to assist, Arramor and Erenal move close enough to see the two.  Zoya steps up behind Arramor and rumbles, "That's Haworth and Jae-min, but where's Yong-suk?"


----------



## novyet (Oct 17, 2002)

"What in the nine hells happened to you two, and where is your other companion?" Erenal rushes up to the pair and helps Leopard move the pair somewhere comfortable.


----------



## Keia (Oct 17, 2002)

Marcus will help carry the injured to a location where work can be done.  

"Use this if it will help."
He will hand his wand of Cure Light Wounds over to Leopard or Arramor to use on the injured after they determine the extent of the injuries. 

He will go to the edge of camp in the direction where they came from in order to see if anything was following them.


----------



## perivas (Oct 18, 2002)

Due to the commotion, Amanu makes his way towards the main camp, pinching his nose and breathing through his mouth.  But still the odor seems to carry an awful greasy taste.  He spits constantly to try to dispel it, but it helps only a little.

He eyes the newcomers curiously.  At the mention of the name "Haworth", he eyes them suspiciously.  _A murderous plot gone awry.  Or just sufficiently awry to cast off any suspicions._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 18, 2002)

Jae-Min watches anxiously as Irati and Leopard examine the fallen captain.  Leopard applies the wand once, twice, three times before the wounds close.  Haworth seems to have fallen asleep from the exertion.

The human woman catches her breath with a shudder, then explains, "We travelled as far as the wyvern canyons, observing the various creatures and plant life, always keeping out of sight.  But the behir must have picked up our trail.  About two miles from here we were charged from behind.  Yong-Suk and Haworth drew weapons and tried to scare it away, but it tore into them with its many claws.  They responded by piercing it in several places.  For a moment it seemed that it might flee, but instead it spread wings and breathed a cloud of foul gas.  Wings!  On a behir!"

"Yong-Suk fell instantly.  Haworth tried to pull him to safety, but the beast knocked him away with a slash to the forehead.  Then .... then ... it started eating Yong-Suk."  The woman sobs and begins trembling at the memories.


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2002)

OOC:  Is Theryndil visible at this point?  If so, he'll aide as he can.  If not, he'll remain invisible and wait to see if a behir comes charging into the campsite.


----------



## perivas (Oct 18, 2002)

From the darkness comes a familiar voice, "That is most unfortunate."  Amanu appears just within the campfire's radius of light.  "However, that does not deter us from our cause.  Although your compatriot may have fallen, I believe in the strictest interpretation of the Battlepoet's orders.  We will recover his remains and send them off-planet as to contain any damage our intrusion may have caused.  We best wait until sunrise; in the meantime, it would wise to maintain a double watch for signs of additional trouble."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 19, 2002)

_Theryndil was visible when the strangers arrived (several hours after the dwarves)._ 

Carmina speaks up, "Sorry for your loss, miss.  We'll help these folks get the body back, and perhaps you can get him raised.  In the meantime Andreo and I will help with watches.  Irati needs her rest to prepare spells."

Zoya also speaks up, "Zoya and Yegor will also help.  We see in the dark as well as dwarves."


----------



## Keia (Oct 19, 2002)

"That sounds alright by me.  Assuming its okay with Arramor, Arramor and Erenal I believe should rest through the night.  That leaves Thernydil, Leopard, Amanu, and myself to stand watch, with your help.  Thernydil, if you take first and Amanu takes the third, I will take the second watch with Leopard.  I'll let the rest of you decide which watches you wish to take."

"Amanu,  If you have a minute I would like to speak to you personally."

Marcus will head over to the edge of the camp to speak with Amanu and allow the dwarves and ogres to decide which watches they want.

[Edit] 
"Amanu, you can't go leaving the camp without reporting.  I know the smell troubles you but it was necessary to establish friendship with the dwarves.  Remember there is still a crazy gnome and a blue skinned demon out there - not to mention a behir."


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2002)

"First watch it is, then" Theryndil replies.  "I will, of course, need my rest to recover my psychic energy."


----------



## perivas (Oct 21, 2002)

Amanu shrieks like a monkey at his assignment to a watch.  "If I must."  He agrees to step aside to speak with Marcus.

In a curt, straightforward manner, he speaks to Marcus.  "What do you want?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 21, 2002)

The dwarves offer to take the first watch with Theryndil, and the ogres offer to stay up with Amanu.  Yegor expresses aloud his thought that the monkey seems rather frail to be standing guard, and may want to sleep instead.

The behir does not seemed to have followed Jae-min and Haworth, so everyone settles into an uneasy sleep.  Theryndil, Carmina, and Andreo have things easy.  Marcus and Leopard have to chase several monkey lizards out of the camp, but otherwise their watch goes smoothly as well.

All good things come to an end.  Not more than thirty minutes into the third watch something humanoid drops down from a tree above Yegor and slams him in the shoulder.  Amanu turns to see what looks like a figure covered head to foot in an blue insect-like carapace.

Initiatives: Amanu 23, opponent 19, Yegor 13, Zoya 12.  Amanu and Zoya are each thirty feet from the opponent.  Sorry to interupt the conversation.  Feel free to continue it offline and edit the above post.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 24, 2002)

Before Yegor can react, the creature tears into him with claws, feet, and elbow blades.  Despite warding off a few blows, Yegor is struck three times, one of them a vicious looking kick across his throat that sprays blood.  The ogre drops to the ground as the blue humanoid turns towards Zoya.

She shrieks at the top of her lungs and charges across the clearing at the intruder.  Her longspear catches him in the side even as he tries to twist away.

Theryndil and Erenal awaken at the shout.  Across the clearing they can also see Andreo and Leopard stirring.  

Amanu, sorry I had to move on.  Everyone conscious post actions for the second round.  New initiatives: Theryndil 19, Erenal 11, Leopard 4, Andreo 18.


----------



## Keia (Oct 24, 2002)

Sorry (haven't been able to get on the bulletin boards for several days).

Marcus, when he awakens, will charge into the action stopping ten feet from the Blue skin.  He will attack the creature at range with Cramp, the spiked chain.


----------



## garyh (Oct 24, 2002)

Theryndil will unleash arrows at the intruder until/unless the intruder closes with Theryndil.  If the intruder attempts to close with Theryndil, he will manifest _invisibilty_ before being engaged and slink away to a comfortable distance before opening fire again.


----------



## perivas (Oct 24, 2002)

OOC: I was also unable to get on the messageboards for several days.

Assuming that Amanu has managed to rest and recover his spells, he chooses to cast shield on himself the first round.  Subsequently in the second round, he fires at the blue demon with his first smokepowder pistol.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Second round*

His shield spell in place, Amanu fires his pistol in a flash of smoke.  Despite its large size (easily standing level with the ogre), the creature is quite fast.  It moves to the side at the right time, dodging the bullet.  

It fails to move as fast when Theryndil looses his arrow.  The arrow catches it in the chest, surely not far from it's heart (if it has one).

At the same time the monster unleashes its fury on Zoya.  This time it seems even more deadly, striking her with its claws, feet, and strange blades projecting from its elbows and knees.  Within moments Zoya lies bleeding on the ground next to Yegor.

Andreo draws his battle axe and stands over his dwarven comrades, kicking them each several times to hasten their return from sleep.  The female cleric responds, but Carmina appears to sleep quite deeply.


----------



## novyet (Oct 25, 2002)

"One nights rest, it's all I ask. Do I ask too much?" Seeing Zoya and Yegor go down to the creatures furious assault..."Hey I liked those two, you're going to pay for that!" Moving slightly closer to the thing, Erenal pulls out his lucky nunchaku, awaits the creature to close further before acting.

OOC ---> Readied Partial Charge when blue demon thing moves closer to us. Since I assume it still has to close, after it wailed on the ogres.


----------



## perivas (Oct 26, 2002)

While the thunderous roar of the first pistol shot still echoes in the quiet jungle, Amanu drops his first pistol, draws another and fires again a the blue demon.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 27, 2002)

Leopard follows Erenal's lead, springing to her feet and taking a defensive posture between the creature and the rest of the sleepers.

Amanu fires his second pistol, an excellent shot which hits the beast in the leg.  Theryndil follows with another arrow that hits it in the left arm.  Marcus, waking from his sleep, climbs to his feet and begins closing.  The other dwarves and Arramor seem to be stirring as well.

The creature speaks in a clicking, semi-metallic voice.  "This time the giants die.  Next time, the elf.  The fate of all who war unjustly."

You see the plates of its chest crack open.   Whatever substance lies behind them reacts explosively with the air, sending forth a thirty-foot cone of flame and electricity.  The energy pours washes over everyone in the campsite.

Almost everyone ducks or takes cover in time to avoid much of the damage.  Arramor and Carmina are too groggy to move fast enough, and Andreo takes damage covering Irati.

When your eyes clear, the blue demon is already eighty feet away, running into the jungle.

Marcus could not move and attack this round because he had to rise from a prone position.  Arramor took 17hp from the flame, everyone else took 8 (Erenal takes 0 due to Evasion). New initiatives: Marcus - 21, Arramor - 12.  Everyone submit your next actions.


----------



## Keia (Oct 27, 2002)

Marcus will finish his approach and stay 10' away.  He will then attack the blue demon.  If he already is close enough to strike then he will attack from 10' out and step back 5' in order to get an attack of opportunity.

"I have no quarrel with you and I have no idea what war you are taking about. But you come into my camp and give me trouble, then I have to take you down.  I'd rather talk about this peaceable like, but it looks like you're the one wagin' the war."

If the blue demon is too far away to attack, then Marcus will look to heal either of the Ogres using the wand of CLW assuming they still look alive.


----------



## garyh (Oct 27, 2002)

Theryndil will keep up the longbow attacks as long as the demon is in range.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 28, 2002)

Theryndil fires one last shot as the creature glides away through the jungle, only to hit one of the many trees that cover the demon's retreat.

Marcus realizes that the beast is too fast and too far to reach, so he moves to the side of the ogres.  Both are scorched and too far gone for healing magic.  Leaning in close to Zoya, Marcus catches her final word, "Bionoid..."

As the dwarves and others regain their feet, the campsite bristles with weapons and chatter.  "What in the hell ... the bedrolls are on fire ... is the halfling alright ... medic!"

In my campaigns PCs and significant NPCs get final words even if they are already at -10 or less hp.


----------



## novyet (Oct 28, 2002)

"What was that thing? I've never seen anything like it. And why did it kill the ogres and then run off. This isn't adding up. I think it's time we paid the lizardmen another visit, since they mentioned this blue demon thing."


----------



## garyh (Oct 28, 2002)

"I agree," says Theryndil.  "Particularly since he mentioned 'the elf would be next'..."


----------



## Keia (Oct 29, 2002)

"Crap!"  Marcus will review the camp issues, and if he notes no obvious danger, he will help put out the fires and assist in the healing of the halfling.  

After that calms down, he will address the camp.  "Zoya said that that thing was a bionoid.  Anyone have any idea what the heck that is?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 29, 2002)

Morella escaped the worst of the blast, although she is clearly perturbed at dodging magical attacks while manacled.

Irati begins healing the wounds to Carmina and Andreo.  Although initially overlooked, it appears that Jae-min and Haworth were both badly burned, so the dwarf tends them as well.  She asks if Arramor will need any help with the Delta Squad members.

_Ten charges of a cure light wand will heal all the squad's injuries._


----------



## perivas (Oct 29, 2002)

Amanu apologizes to Morella and removes her manacles.  "In light of the present dangers, these would seem to be a death sentence to those shackled."  Amanu licks his wounds and accesses his own health.  He uses his _repair light damage_ wand to patch himself up.

OOC:  How are spells being recovered for the next day, considering the interruption and all?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 29, 2002)

_Amanu and Arramor have already had enough rest to regain their spells.  Theryndil and Irati need more rest to regain their power points and spells, respectively.

Forgot about Amanu's need for repair.  Ok, eight charges from a cure light wand and two charges from the repair light wand.  I haven't forgotten to roll your cyborg memories and damage checks, btw.  Sooner or later it will happen.  _


----------



## novyet (Oct 29, 2002)

"Well we should either attend to our campsite here, or get moving. You're the leader Arramor, so what are your orders?"
Erenal awaits a response from Arramor, and in the meantime, helps clean up a bit, and idly chats with the dwarves, until Arramor gets back to him.

OOC ----> How much more rest does Erenal need to recover an attribute point lost to poison? I'm still down 5


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 30, 2002)

_Erenal has rested sufficiently to regain a single point of Strength.  Getting the other four back will depend upon Arramor's spell selection or further days of rest._


----------



## novyet (Oct 30, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Erenal has rested sufficiently to regain a single point of Strength.  Getting the other four back will depend upon Arramor's spell selection or further days of rest. *




OOC ----> I thought I had taken Constitution damage from the poison?


----------



## perivas (Oct 30, 2002)

Amanu gathers his wits and pistols and begins to examine the spot where the "blue-skinned demon" had stood.  Is there any sign of blood?  Any other clues about the nature of the creature?

OOC:  BTW, I only took 3 points of damage from the blast..._elemental resistance 5_.  I also make the following spell preparation selection for the day: 0-daze, detect magic, detect poison, ray of frost; 1-magic missile, obscuring mist, shield x2 (1 of them used just now); 2-extended hold person, invisibility, rain of needles.


----------



## Keia (Oct 30, 2002)

"Well, unless there are any objections, let's finish resting here for the morning.  We've got a busy day today with the recovery of the body from the behir, the search for the gnome, and dealing with this Blue-skinned Demon.  Zoya called it a Bionoid.  Any idea what that is or how to deal with it?"

Marcus will head up a detail to bury the ogres (at the very least remove them from the camp proper).  He will also discretely search the bodies and recover what items he may.  He will distribute them to those who can use them the best (squad first).  These items may provide assistance for the rest of the day and beyond on this mission.   Then, after the others have rested sufficiently, we should either talk with the lizardmen or go recover the body from the behir.

"Where from here?  We've still got one live fugitive, the gnome, and one body to recover or confirm dead.  Tomorrow should be spent heading back to the lift point.  So how do we ge the most out of today?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 31, 2002)

_Erenal, you are correct.  My mistake.

Amanu, you are also partly correct.  You fully resisted the four points of fire damage.  However, the other four points were electrical damage, which put you at risk of going wild._

There are traces of blood.   Examination of the tree it dropped from and the tracks suggest that it knows a lot about moving stealthily in a jungle environment.

One other thing is apparent.  The creature knew how to hit the ogres where it hurt.  Almost all of its attacks hit vital organs, tendons, or nerves.

The ogres had few possessions other than their weapons and hide armor.  Their belt pouches held a few platinum, probably an advance on their contract.

Jae-min argues for returning to the ship.  Surely it isn't worth dying to find the druid and Yong-suk's remains.  Haworth, who has regained consciousness, agrees with her.  So does Morella.

Carmina agrees that finding the druid will be a particular challenge.  If he decides to stay in bird form, he's nearly impossible to track without scrying magic.  She thinks catching the blue demon or the beast that killed the human would be much more fun.

While the discussion is going on, those who need it (Theryndil and Irati) finish resting.


----------



## perivas (Nov 1, 2002)

Amanu's posture and mannerisms assume a didactic air.  "Extrapolating from the blue creature's few statements to imply his command over the spoken common language, I surmise that he means Yong-suk--a half-elf--to be his next target.  It is apparent that he does not know of Yong-suk's demise, which will clearly play to our advantage as we venture forth to recover his body."

"As for those who wish to go back to their ship, while it is certainly our intent to deliver you safely to your vehicle, we will forego our present advantage of knowing the blue creature's next objective, if we escort you.  Although I note that duplicity on its part is not beyond the realm of probability, its ready victory over our ogre allies suggest otherwise.  I will defer to your own good judgment as to your next course of action."  A small itch suddenly bothers Amanu, and he responds with an intense ritual of scratching, grooming and reflexive "ooohhh"ing and "aaahhh"ing.


----------



## Keia (Nov 1, 2002)

"Amanu, the Bionoid probably meant Theryndil, the elf on our squad, and the only person here that seemed to damage him.  That is probably why he is the next target."

"Leopard, can you pick up the trail so we can track the Bionoid?  If not, then I think we should get these citizens back to the drop point.  The Bionoid will probably come to us - though I'm not sure that we will fare any better against it."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 4, 2002)

Andreo helpfully points out that Amanu's second pistol shot seemed to be effective as well.

Leopard spends some time examining the route taken by the fleeing creature, as well as the area surrounding the tree it dropped from.  She says she can follow its trail, although it is attempting to hide its tracks (standard counter-measures taught to Elven Navy rangers as well).  She only hopes the demon's endurance is less than its speed.

With that caveat, Leopard leads the group forward.  Carmina offers to help Leopard scout.  Irati, Andreo, and Morella stay close to Arramor.

The chase is long.  For a while Leopard is unable to gain on the beast, then it pulls ahead for nearly an hour.  Finally, after five hours of tracking Leopard signals that the target is very close.


----------



## garyh (Nov 4, 2002)

Theryndil nocks an arrow, manifests _invisibility_, and awaits contact with the target.


----------



## Keia (Nov 5, 2002)

Marcus will give the signal that we're close.  He'll indicate to Arramor to protect those who traveled with us that were not part of the squad.  He will then quietly unrap 'Cramp' and approach the area indicated by Leopard.

He will motion for Leopard to flank the position as he approaches.


----------



## perivas (Nov 5, 2002)

Amanu mentally prepares himself for the confrontation.  He calls forth the energies locked within his _pearl of power_ to recover his spent _shield_ spell.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 6, 2002)

Marcus moves forward, with Leopard on the right flank and Erenal on the left.  Theryndil and Amanu, protected by their spells, follow a short ways behind.  Arramor and the dwarves surround the humans the and halfling.

One hundred yards from where Leopard stopped a small clearing is now visible.  In the clearing a human male clad only in ragged pants sits with his back to a massive tree.  His eyes are closed, and his hands are manacled to an iron-link chain stretched around the tree.


----------



## Keia (Nov 6, 2002)

"What?!? He's the meat dangling from the rope?" Marcus whispers to the others.  Marcus looks back to Arramor and the others to see if anyone recognizes the human.  

If there is no response,  Marcus will continue forward looking for a trap of some kind, either a pit or the bionois to come popping out of the trees somewhere.


----------



## novyet (Nov 8, 2002)

"So this guy is just bait, you think? Ouch. I wonder if he lost a bet, or a fight with that bionoid?" Erenal will creep forward with marcus, also eyeing for a trap.


----------



## perivas (Nov 8, 2002)

"I had believed this planet to be wholy occupied by only reptilian lifeforms.  I wonder where he came from?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 10, 2002)

Several tense moments pass as everyone scans the trees and the sky, but there is no sign of the blue demon.

As the squad approaches, the man's eyes flicker open.  "Thank the Maker.  I thought you were lizardfolk coming to finish me off.  Please, you've got to get me out of here.  That blue monstrosity was just here, tearing from one end of the clearing to the next.  It looked like it was about to strike when it vanished.  I don't know where it went, but you can't leave me here."

Leopard scans the tracks in the clearing, and confirms that the creature seems to have criss-crossed the clearing several times.  She moves out to inspect the perimeter of the camp.


----------



## novyet (Nov 12, 2002)

"Why exactly were you bound in the first place?" Turning to the squad's leader, "Sir, should we cut him down?"


----------



## Keia (Nov 12, 2002)

"I don't see why not, but everyone keep a shape eye out.  Set up a perimeter on this location, make sure to look up and down, and someone cover me,"  Marcus replies.  "I'll check this and make sure there are no obvious traps here."

Marcus will approach the man and examine the area and the ropes for a possible trap.  If everything is okay, Marcus will want to make sure that the man didn't tie himself here (he could be the blue skinned demon out of armor or whatever).  Regardless, Marcus doesn't trust him.  But if everything checks out, he will untie the man, watching him intently.


----------



## garyh (Nov 12, 2002)

Theryndil readies an action to fire his bow at anything that moves to threaten Marcus.

Not that anyone can see him doing it.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 13, 2002)

Marcus examines the chain, the manacles, and the lock on the manacles.  No traps are apparent, but it is possible that the man attached them himself.  The lock itself is relatively simple, although it takes Marcus about thirty seconds to pick it.

The man responds to Erenal while Marcus is busy, "It was the lizardfolk.  I came to their village on a normal trading journey and found them incensed over some armored demon.  The druid read the spirits or something and decided that I would make excellent bait.  Next thing I knew I was in chains, being led through the jungle.  After a days travel east from the village, they left me here and withdrew."

"They must be nearby.  Maybe the creature smelled them.  That could be why it disappeared."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 14, 2002)

_I'm going to be on a business trip for a week.  Updates may be irregular._


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2002)

While watching the man for his reaction "Well, I guess we could leave him here and double check with the lizardfolk.  I know we don't want to upset the locals while we are here," and Marcus will start to walk away.

If the man truly looks afraid of being left alone here, Marcus will turn and say, "Don't get you're pants in a bunch, I was just joking with you."

Marcus will then untie the man and help him to his feet, still being watchful of him.


----------



## perivas (Nov 15, 2002)

Amanu watches these experiments in psychology intently, studying the curious human interactions.


----------



## novyet (Nov 20, 2002)

"Lizardfolk, huh. They didn't try anything with us. What were you doing that ticked them off so much?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 20, 2002)

The man does not react very strongly to the implied abandonment.  It is unclear whether he saw through Marcus' bluff, or he himself is bluffing.

He responds to Erenal, "How should I know what motivates a bunch of savages?  Perhaps they gave you some respect because of your numbers and armament.  They didn't waste much time talking to me."


----------



## perivas (Nov 20, 2002)

In his official enlisted personnel of the Elven Navy tone, Amanu speaks.  "This world is offlimits to regular traders.  You are in violation of Elven-YuanTi Peace Accord.  We have to place you under arrest and evacuate you from this planet."  Amanu approaches, taking out his manacles as he approaches.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 24, 2002)

As Amanu and the manacles get closer, the man's face takes on a mask of rage.  "No!  Never again will I be a slave of the Elven Navy!"  He pulls himself to his feet, one hand still fastened to the chain.

At the same moment, drums and the sounds of many voices sound behind the squad.  Twelve or more lizardfolk are visible through the undergrowth.  They are one hundred feet away and closing fast with weapons drawn.


----------



## garyh (Nov 24, 2002)

Quickly, before the Lizardfolk arrive, the still-_invisible_ Theryndil asked his commander, "Shall I reappear and speak with the Lizardfolk, or maintain my invisibilty?"

Theryndil regretted revealing his presence to the human, but decided it was better for the human to know he was there than for the Lizardfolk attack without an attempt at parleying.


----------



## perivas (Nov 24, 2002)

"Positions everyone!"  With that moves away from the direct path between the human and the lizard folk.  Amanu is hoping to not be caught in the middle...quite literally.  Hopefully, the lizardfolk hold no grudge against us and are targeting a very suspicious "human".


----------



## novyet (Nov 25, 2002)

Taking his position, Erenal is secretly glad they didn't finish unbinding the prisoner.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 26, 2002)

The lizardfolk seemed to be worked up into a frenzy.  Strange, inhuman voices pour from their throats as they charge.  At their head is a huge female of the species, nearly golden in coloration.  They close the distance to fifty feet and are headed straight for Arramor.

Jae-min, Haworth, and Morella dive behind trees.  The three dwarves form a small cluster.

_Actions, please.  Initiatives: Theryndil 9, Amanu 19, Marcus 7, Arramor 19, Erenal 19._


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2002)

_Theryndil will ready an action to shoot at the Lizardfolk leader should she attack Arramor or if Arramor gives the word._


----------



## novyet (Nov 26, 2002)

Erenal will steel himself until Arramor orders them to attack or stand down. But if anyone tries to take Arramor down, I've got to make sure they don't reach him. Oh man, imagine all the forms you'd fill out if your CO died on the mission. Not gonna happen.

"Arramor, what's the plan?"

OOC ---> Readied an action to attack the first lizardman to attack Arramor.


----------



## perivas (Nov 26, 2002)

Amanu prepares to unleash the full fury of his _rain of needle_ spell at either anyone who attacks Amanu or anyone who attacks Arramor (lizardfolk or human) as a _readied action_.


----------



## Keia (Nov 27, 2002)

Marcus will give a quick glance to the human prisoner (still not trusting him), then Marcus will move to the front of the company in hopes of catching a few lizard folk with attacks of opportunity as they pass.  

Marcus will yell out to the lizard folk, "We have no quarrel with you, we have already spoken to others of your tribe!  If you attack we will be forced to defend ourselves."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Nov 28, 2002)

Arramor, wanting the lizardmen to stop but not knowing how to reason with them, goes full defensive.  Erenal moves up to cover him and Amanu prepares his spell.

The line of lizardmen crashes over the assembled humanoids.  The raging leader and three others spring at Arramor and Erenal.  Amanu pierces one of them with a hail of needles, sending it to the ground (13 damage).  Erenal strikes the leader with snap kick (10 damage).

The golden female lashes out at Erenal, hitting with a claw (11 damage).  The other two lizardfolk claw at Arramor and miss.

Two of the lizardfolk move on towards Marcus, catching him before his spiked chain is up (7 damage).  Another two circle around and beset Amanu.  One misses, but the other scores a nasty hit (8 damage).    

The final four lizards are stopped by the phalanx of dwarves.

Theryndil attacks from invisibility, sending an arrow into the lizardfolk leader's shoulder (7 damage).  Marcus backs up enough to swing and drops one of his opponents (16 damage).  Leopard leaps from cover to aid Amanu, staggering one of the lizardfolk with her battleaxe of weariness (11 damage).  She shouts out, "Try not to kill any of them!"

Behind Marcus, the bound man smiles, then chuckles, then begins laughing.

_Actions, please. _


----------



## Keia (Dec 2, 2002)

"Arramor get a bless going or something.  Everyone, tighten up the lines so we can help each other."

Marcus will attack the lizardman the remains on him and step back toward the rest of the company.  He will try to stay within 10ft of insano boy.  If he does anything to provoke an attack of opportunity, I'm taking it.


----------



## novyet (Dec 2, 2002)

"I can't keep taking hits like that, can you help with the healing Arramor? I'll try and buy time by engaging the leader."

Erenal will launch into a series of rapid kicks, trying to keep the golden lizard off balance. 

OOC ---> Flurry of Blows, stunning blow on attack 1, fist of iron on attack 2.


----------



## perivas (Dec 2, 2002)

Amanu backs away from the other lizardman and attempts to paralyze the lizardman with an _extended hold person_ spell.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 3, 2002)

_We may have lost Crowe9107.  He hasn't posted in a while.  In the meantime, I will take control of Arramor.

Erenal, I am going to assume he cast three lesser restorations on you in the morning, fully restoring your constitution.  Marcus is still down 3 Str._

Arramor steps back enough to cast a spell, blessing his allies with courage and accuracy.  Amanu matches that with a spell of his own, holding her undamaged attacker in place.

Erenal launches into a flurry of attacks on the leader, hitting and kicking, to no avail.  Her tough hide turns away his attacks.  She ignores his efforts and swings several times at Arramor, missing with all but her bite (7 damage).  Her two companions attack the monk, scoring a single bite between them (3 damage).

The staggered lizardfolk pursues Amanu, striking with a single claw before falling unconscious (4 damage).  

Marcus is hard pressed by his remaining foe, who strikes him twice (8 damage).  Marcus counters with a blow from Cramp, staggering the reptile.  Leopard moves to assist, but misses with her battleaxe.

Theryndil fires and hits the leader of the lizardfolk again (7 damage).  The dwarves have each broken off to fight a single foe, having drop one lizard already.

The laughter coming from the bound man becomes scratchy and metallic.  His skin has changed to a light shade of blue and he has grown several feet in size.  Marcus sends the spiked chain his direction, but he bats it aside with one armored hand while severing the remaining iron chain with the other.  He glares on the now visible Theryndil with smoldering eyes.

_Next round.  Actions, please._


----------



## perivas (Dec 3, 2002)

Amanu points towards the growing blue demon and shouts in Draconic, "The enemy of my enemy is my friend!"  He then turns to face the blue demon and fires his pistol at it.


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

Knowing he cannot take a direct assault from the blue demon, Theryndil manifests _invisibility_ again and moves away from the foe, hoping his comrades can engage it before it can exact revenge on him for thier last encounter.


----------



## Keia (Dec 3, 2002)

Marcus pointed ignores the lizardman that is attacking him and attacks the insano bionoid blue-demon.  He will direct an attack with Cramp at the bionoid face, hoping to blind it, or at least divert its attention.

"Alright team, here is our threat (swinging on the bionoid).  Bring it down at all costs.  Arramor or someone, relay this to the lizard men in draconic.  We can't afford to keep attacking the lizardmen - we need their help with this.  Spread out, watch out for the chest blaster."


----------



## novyet (Dec 3, 2002)

Realizing that the bionoid presents a much larger threat than the lizardmen, Erenal will draw his crossbow and fire, and attempt to keep some distance, remembering all too well what happened to the ogres.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 4, 2002)

Arramor steps away from the golden female and sends a bolt of searing light at the blue demon.  It misses and burns a fist-sized hole through the nearest tree.  Amanu's pistol shot and Erenal's crossbow do no better, as the creature dodges with inhuman speed.

The lizardfolk seem not to understand Amanu's statement, or not care, or both.  The leader doggedly follows Arramor, but his armor deflects all her attacks.  Two others pursue Erenal, keeping him ducking and weaving after his crossbow shot.  Only the one closest to Marcus seems to realize the danger, and claws at the demon in vain.

Marcus comes very close to the creature with his swing, but again it moves just out of reach.  As Theryndil disappears, the creature pounces forward to attack the chain-swinger instead.  He hits with claw, foot, and knee-blade (26 damage), sparing a single punch to finish off the nearby reptile foe (17 damage).  It croaks in Draconic, "The ally of my allies is my enemy."

Leopard moves in, striking and missing the demon with her battleaxe.


----------



## Keia (Dec 4, 2002)

Marcus will step back from the demon (5' adjust) and, with grim determination, attack the demon with a trip attack from the spiked chain.  If it fails, Marcus will drop the chain rather than be subject to the counter trip.  Marcus, (if unarmed) will then draw a dagger in one hand and the wand of clw in the other.



"Okay . . . that hurt . . . Get those lizard men . . . into the fray.  Especially the . . . golden one.  Healing in order here."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 6, 2002)

_Moving along..._

Arramor moves up behing Marcus and casts cure serious wounds, restoring strength to the badly hurt fighter (18hp cured).

Erenal and Amanu fire crossbow and pistol again, but still the beast eludes them.

The combat between the demon and the members of the squad seems to have finally convinced the lizardfolk to refocus their attacks.  The golden leader and two of the others move forward warily and take single claw strikes at it.  The two smaller lizardfolk distract the beast, allowing the leader to score a hit (9 damage).

Marcus wraps Cramp around the leg of the armored creature, but finds it quite difficult to pull off its feet.  The creature almost disarms him in return, but the flail pulls free at the last moment.

Leopard strikes and misses with the battleaxe, then falls back before a heavy onslaught of blows from the beast (26 damage).

Theryndil remains invisible, knowing he could not withstand the creature's attacks should it locate him.  The dwarves and remaining lizardfolk appear to be in no condition to join the fight, either.

_Fifth round coming up.  Actions, please._


----------



## garyh (Dec 6, 2002)

Theryndil will move to 210' away and then fire at the blue demon (-2 range penalty).


----------



## novyet (Dec 6, 2002)

Erenal will keep firing, hopefully connecting. "If this keeps up, we'll have no choice but to retreat."


----------



## Keia (Dec 6, 2002)

Marcus will try to stay at the 10' range, flank the bionoid (to get the +2 to hit bonus and sneak damage), and attack with Cramp.   

Marcus will look at the bionoid, are the wounds from our previous foray still there?

If so,
"Any spells from the gallery that would help we sure could use now.  Arramor, keep the healing coming.  Look, it bleeds.  We've got this shot, let's make the best of it!"


If not
"Leopard, lead Haworth and the others away from here.  The rest of you, fighting retreat - you know the drill."


----------



## perivas (Dec 7, 2002)

Amanu unleashes two _magic missiles_ at the blue demon.  He then proceeds to move toward Marcus.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 8, 2002)

Arramor is unable to get to Leopard amidst the combatants, so settles for curing Marcus again (16 healed).

Amanu invokes his spell, sending two globes of energy arcing into the creature's chest (7 damage).  Erenal continues firing with his crossbow, but surmises a hit would be nearly impossible given the cover provided by the other melee combatants.

The lizardfolk continue to aid one another, allowing the leader to get another claw hit (10 damage).  Marcus takes advantage of their flanking manuevers to score a massive hit with Cramp (18 damage).  The wounds from the previous fight are gone, so Marcus calls for a fighting retreat.

As Leopard pulls away from the blue demon, it uses its attacks to savage the lesser lizardfolk, dropping one unconscious (13 damage) and kicking the other (10 damage).  The creature itself appears quite hurt, but shows no signs of retreat.

Theryndil moves away at full speed.  Next round he will be in position to fire.

_Seventh round coming up.  Actions, please._


----------



## perivas (Dec 9, 2002)

OOC: How close am I to Marcus?  How close are people for the blue demon?


----------



## Keia (Dec 9, 2002)

Barring a change in based on the placement of the combatants, Marcus will continue to try to flank the creature and attack it.  If the bionoid moves away or does an action to provoke an attack of opportunity, Marcus will take it.

Once the non-combatants get farther away, Marcus will call for the retreat and start a fighting withdrawl himself.  

"Amanu, those worked well - keep them coming if possible.  Good job all, keep up the pressure."

Marcus will check on those retreating and their status after he attacks.  Once the non-combatants get farther away, Marcus will call for the retreat and start a fighting withdrawl himself.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 9, 2002)

_Amanu and Erenal are about twenty feet from Marcus and those fighting the bionoid.  The two lizardfolk are engaging it in hand-to-hand, while Marcus is ten feet away and Arramor is behind Marcus. _

Marcus has trouble spotting most of the non-combatants.  He can see Morella and Irati, but there is no sign of Jae-min, Haworth, or the other two dwarves.


----------



## novyet (Dec 9, 2002)

Erenal will try and get to a position where he can aid Marcus, until the retreat is sounded.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 10, 2002)

Arramor turns to cast _doom_ on the bionoid, and the creature begins to cower.  

As the boinoid's chest plates begin to open, Marcus swings once more with Cramp, hitting a eye-like crystal set in the creature's forehead, which shatters (critical hit, 38 damage).  It falls to the ground and begins twisting in agony.

Before your eyes the creature shrinks and changes back into the form of the man.  His convulsions appear to have broken numerous bones.  Blood pulses from an open wound on his forehead, and his eyes are unfocused as they stare into space.

For an instant they lock onto Marcus' features.  "Don't take me back.  Don't let the elves reclaim their prize.  Give me freedom in death."  He shudders once more and lies still.


----------



## perivas (Dec 10, 2002)

Amanu begins affixing his manacles to the human.  Once he is secured, Amanu speaks, "Repair him."  He then goes about recovering his dropped items.

OOC:  It was highly unlikely for Amanu to charge into battle against something so obviously strong.  In general, wu jen, like wizards, I feel are more cautious with their bodies than that.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 10, 2002)

_My apologies.  I was thinking about ray of frost, but decided against it.  Let's assume it never happened._

"He is dead," hisses the golden female lizardfolk.  "If you intend to bring him back you must go through me.  Hemangi will tolerate no further murder from this one."  As she speaks she warily moves to check the wounds of her fallen companions.


----------



## Keia (Dec 10, 2002)

Marcus breathes a couple ragged breaths, pleased yet surprised that it was over.  He looks around taking attendance.  He will then tend to the lizard man he dropped with the wand of CLW.  Then he will give it to Leopard to heal herself and the other lizard men (as necessary, just to get them up and moving).

"As much as I would like to bring the bionoid back with us, this wasn't our fight.  We did this as a favor for the lizardmen of the planet.  Of course, he did drop in on us.  He will have to submit to the justice of the lizardmen.  

As for us, we need to gather up those we were ordered to bring back with us and head to the drop point.  IF we have time, we can try and recover the body from the big lizard and search for the gnome druid.  Let's heal up and search this area, then we'll move out.  Any questions?"


----------



## perivas (Dec 10, 2002)

OOC:  Gru, no sweat!  It's not entirely out-of-character, considering how Amanu could become a raging cyborg!  Anyhow, _ray of frost_ was a good guess, although it was more likely that I would _shield_ Marcus and hope he could finish off the blue demon given the added protection.

"The elven navy will want to recover one such as him."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 11, 2002)

_Good point.  I think I forgot to roll this time for the damage Amanu took._

The lizardfolk are still somewhat wary, although they grow less tense after Marcus tends to the one he knocked down.  Leopard and Amanu follow his example, pulling the others to their feet.  It appears that the only casualty was slain by the bionoid.

Hemangi, the golden female, expresses gratitude, "I apologize for attacking you in haste.  We came across the beast's tracks not far back and feared that it had allies.  I did not realize that the elven navy had landed."

"Our justice has been taken.  You may take the corpse, but swear to me that this vile thing will not be raised."

"Andreo!!!!!"

Suddenly there is a cry of anguish from the bushes to the rear of the party.  You move through the bushes and find Carmina standing over the body of the fallen dwarf fighter.  She whirls in anger, brandishing her axe at the remaining lizardfolk.  "They killed him!"

Invisible and far behind the party, Theryndil is privy to an unexpected sight.  Two lizardfolk skulk through the bushes in front of him, heading away from the clearing.  They appear to be scanning the area as they move.


----------



## novyet (Dec 11, 2002)

"Wonder what he meant, when he said don't take me back? What is he? An experiment? Whatever...let's just figure out our next move."

Upon hearing the yell from Carmina, Erenal will head over that way to try and figure out what happened with the fallen dwarf.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

Theryndil sends a _missive_ to Marcus.

_Two suspicious lizardfolk slinking away at 6 o'clock._


----------



## Keia (Dec 11, 2002)

"Carmina, calm down and we'll sort this out.  Arramor, see if you can determine what or how Andreo was killed.  Ask around and see if anyone saw anything.  I believe there may be someone else about. "

"Hemangi, there are two lizardmen moving through the brush south of here very suspiciously.  Can you tell me who they are and what's going on?"

Marcus will move to between Carmina and the rest of the lizardmen until Arramor can get there to look things over.  He will look around for a proper head count, including the prisoners.  He will give a sign to Leopard and the others in the company subtly to be on their guard.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 12, 2002)

Carmina points at two injured lizardfolk still lying on the ground.  "Andreo and I were fighting these two, and he had dropped his opponent, when two more came out of the bushes behind him.  One was full of vicious kicks and claws, while the other used some sort of magic to sap his strength.  Before I could come to his aid, they struck him down and ran off into the bushes."

Hemangi shakes her head in denial, "None of my warriors are spellcasters.  And they are all here within the clearing.  If there are others of the folk about, they serve another."

The party headcount comes up short by two prisoners.  Haworth and Jae-min have not emerged from the bushes yet.


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2002)

"Hmmm, two missing prisoners, two lizardmen slinking.  Was Jae-Min a monk?"  Marcus will ask.

"Arramor, see if there is anything we can do for Andreo.  Then, secure the area and keep an eye on the blue demon - he may regenerate. "

"The rest let's quickly check the brush for our missing prisoners then head after the suspicious lizardmen. "

Marcus will gather Erenal and others of the company that are still somewhat healthy and head toward the co-ordinates that Theryndil gave me.


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

Seeing that no one is approaching from the battleground, Theryndil will tail the two lizardfolk, and send another _missive_ if they do anything unexpected.


----------



## novyet (Dec 12, 2002)

"Right let's figure out what is going on here. Too bad we can't send a message back to Theryndil to keep an eye on them."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 13, 2002)

Between Leopard and Arramor, each member of the group has received a cure light wounds from a wand (Amanu 5, Marcus 6, Arramor 5, Erenal 4, Leopard 6).

Morella speaks up, "Jae-min is a bard, but her friend Yong-suk was a monk."  She makes a gesture of respect for the dead.

Arramor reports that Andreo is beyond his ability to heal.  He suggests that the medics aboard the _Escaflowne_ might be entreated to help.  Because he is low on spells, he offers to watch the blue demon, the remaining prisoners, and the lizardfolk while Marcus leads the others out to investigate.

Theryndil watches the lizardfolk continue to scan.  They perk up at one point, and wicked smiles come to their faces.  Theryndil gets the feeling they know he is there, although they don't look directly at him.

With a nod to one another, they begin running on into the forest.

A search of the bushes near the clearing fails to produce the missing prisoners.  Leopard reports that their tracks intersect the trail blazed by the incoming lizardfolk and then disappear.  Marcus and the others then move out towards the spot of Theryndil's last missive.


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2002)

"Oh well, it was an idea (prisoners / lizardmen).  Those lizardmen took our prisoners and the Navy wants them back.  Let's go get them."

"Arramor, should we leave someone here with the prisoners, bring everyone along, or have the prisoners stay here on their good behavior?"

On the way toward where Theryndil directed, Marcus will let Leopard take point for the tracking and scouting,  Marcus will follow.  Erenal and Amanu side by side behind me, unless we have prisoners, then its me, Erenal, prisoners, Amanu and Arramor.  We will hustle to the coordinates. 


OOC:  Are we due back at the site today or tomorrow?


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

Theryndil sends another _missive_.

_Lizardfolk running to the (Diriction?).  Believe they have spotted me._


----------



## perivas (Dec 15, 2002)

"The parameters of our mission may have started to unravel.  I say that we stick with the assigned objectives and leave all else alone."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 15, 2002)

_In ideal conditions, you should leave planet in the hunters' craft.  The emergency pickup is tomorrow.  Keep in mind you have a crystal for communicating with the Escaflowne.  Arramor's player is still missing, so let's assume Marcus is carrying it for the time being._ 

Marcus and the others make their way to Theryndil's location.  The two lizardfolk headed off to the southwest, a direction which would pass north of the rocky campsite but might lead toward the trespasser's ship.

Leopard can track them at a slower pace.  The chase might be a long one, so she recommends bringing the prisoners (including Andreo's body).

Hemangi and her kin are prepared to depart, to spread word of the blue demon's death.  Carmina is willing to stay her wrath, although she clearly wants to find these other lizardfolk.

_Main question: what do you do with the human (bionoid) corpse?_


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2002)

If Hemangi wants to take the body as proof of the death of the blue demon, then I have no problem with this.  This wasn't our objective and with only the five of us, and seven prisoners we are stretched thin.  We don't need to be lugging another corpse.

We still have some prisoners to reacquire - Haworth and Jae-min.  We also have the gnome druid to recover (difficult - I know) and a body of the Yong-suk, the monk (just to complete the recovery and assuming he was actually dead).

I believe that we should report the recovery of the prisoners we have and have them picked up at the drop point.  We can then continue - less encumbered and recover the remainder and leave in their ship. 

I will listen to any other opinions of the squad and make my final decision.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Since Theryndil is following the Lixardfolk, he's out of the discussion for now.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 20, 2002)

When Marcus calls to report the current status, Battlepoet Laurelspear approves of his plan to escort the current prisoners (Carmina, Irati, Morella, and Andreo's corpse) to the drop point.  She also says that your first-hand contact with Stepan will make it possible to scry and grab him by more direct means.  That means your sole remaining concerns will be Jae-min, Haworth, Yong-suk, and the ship.

_Theryndil, how far would you like to follow the lizardfolk?  They are still headed to the southwest, and they are already a quarter mile from the battle site._


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

Theryndil, having gone past the range of a _missive_, will return to the group and report what he saw.


----------



## Keia (Dec 20, 2002)

After Theryndil returns, I will ask Leopard if she can recover the trail and landmarks if we leave them and head for the drop point with the prisoners.  If so, they we make for the drop point.  

When we arrive we should sent up and fortify camp, set watches, and rest and recover from the last two days ordeal.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 21, 2002)

Leopard confirms her ability to pick up the tracks later.  Delta Squad heads to the drop-off point and waits for the elves to arrive.  The night is spent in tense watchfulness, but nothing unusual occurs.  

In the morning an elven transmuter and several scouts land.  The mage creates a floating force platform for the elves and the prisoners to ride.  They rise into the air and return to the elf ship hovering overhead.

Delta Squad, having gained at least one night of rest, returns to the hunt (Marcus has regained his strength).  The move back through the jungle to the site of the blue demon's demise and begin the slow process of tracking the lizardfolk.

As the day wanes you reach the banks of the great north-south river.  The tracks of the lizardfolk disappear in the waters of the river.  Two hundred feet offshore a island is visible, the same island that Morella identified as the resting place of the hunter's vessel, _Crimson Courage_.


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2002)

To Leopard:  "How far 'time-wise' are we behind them?  Any ideas on how many and what we are following?"

"They haven't taken off yet - which is a good thing.  Any suggestions on how to approach, I'm open to ideas."

Marcus will keep his eyes open on the surrounding areas.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 22, 2002)

Leopard says the the tracks have remained those of two lizardfolk, with no tracks leaving the trail or joining it.  They appear to be no more than lightly encumbered.  The lizardfolk reached the shore almost twenty four hours ago.


----------



## perivas (Dec 22, 2002)

"Theryndil and I can approach out-of-sight from separate directions and scout the area around the ship first.  Any objections, Theryndil?"


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

"Sounds like a good plan to me," replied the elf.

And with a thought, Theryndil vanishes.


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2002)

"Good luck, men.  During that time. thre rest of us with approach the ship more directly - more to get closer to it than for any assault.  Theryndil, give me a missive on the status - if there's trouble we'll come in guns blazing (with a nod to Amanu), if the situation is stable return and we can discuss strategy better here."

Marcus will direct Leopard to flank on the left at 20 feet and Marcus will flank to the right at 20 feet, with Amanu and Arramor in the middle and back slightly.  Marcus will keep looking for trouble but try and stay somewhat hidden.


----------



## perivas (Dec 23, 2002)

Amanu checks over his equipment and then departs for the direction of the ship.  He heads towards the left for a bit, before realigning himself towards the ship once more.  At this point, he invokes an incantation and fades from view.  Amanu proceeds cautiously, using his _boots of elvenkind_ to the fullest advantage staying as quiet as possible.

OOC:  If Amanu detects that he has lost his invisibility advantage, he will pull forth a creature from his _gray bag of tricks_ and release it to serve as a decoy for the source of noise.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 26, 2002)

Delta Squad moves into the water separating the island from the mainland.  Within a few moments it reaches waist height.  Erenal crouches low, using the current (and his cloak) to conceal his approach.  Theryndil holds his bow above the waterline, trusting his invisibility to keep him safe.  The others follow a ways behind.

The island itself is a little more than two hundred feet long, and about half as wide.  As the monk and the archer approach the shore, they spot the wooden beams of a tradesman through the trees along the bank.  Pushing themselves ashore, the also spot a huge reptilian figure curled around the aft end of the ship.  Several long snakelike heads survey the surrounding area.

When Theryndil accidentally snaps a branch at his feet, two of the heads turn to peer in his direction.

_Merry Christmas, Everyone!_


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

The nomad ceases all movement and attempts to remain perfectly silent and still.

If the reptile seems to actually see him, or moves in Theryndil's direction, the elf will move slowly away and try to guess if the reptile is able to detect his new location.


----------



## Keia (Dec 27, 2002)

Marcus will continue to approach the island, keeping aware of his surroundings, trying to stay low in the water as to not create much of a shadow.

"(At least the water's warm)," Marcus thinks to himself.


----------



## perivas (Dec 29, 2002)

Trusting the powers of _invisibility_ and the _boots of elvenkind_, Amanu carefully approaches the ship from a separate direction.


----------



## perivas (Jan 3, 2003)

OOC:  Bump!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 5, 2003)

*Happy New Year, Everyone*

_Game On!_


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 6, 2003)

Several more heads rise into the air, and the reptilian beast rises from its resting position.  It is nearly twenty feet long and twenty feet wide.  It takes one thundering step, and then another, in the direction of the nomad.

Theryndil begins circling the sourth rim of the island, moving further to the west.  Erenal watches from the north side of the creature.

Marcus and Leopard are about thirty feet from the eastern shore.  Amanu and Arramor are another thirty feet behind in waist-deep water.


----------



## perivas (Jan 6, 2003)

OOC:  I thought I had moved away from the group.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 6, 2003)

_You have moved away from the group slightly.  You are still about sixty feet from shore.  Here's my impression of everyone's locations._


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2003)

Is this lizard the green half-dragon behir we've heard about from the Haworth group when they arrived in camp?  If so I don't think I want to be in the water when it breathes.  Marcus will rush the creature, quietly if possible.  When he gets within 10' of the creature (and out of the water), he will attack (evasion, don't fail me now!).

If it is not the behir, then Marcus will continue to approach steathly, hoping the lizard will wander off as he approaches.


----------



## perivas (Jan 6, 2003)

OOC:  Unless Erenal sent you independent email, I think you got Amanu and him confused.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 7, 2003)

_You are correct.  You suggested scouting with Theryndil, but Keia's follow up message said Amanu was in the rear, so I must have assumed Erenal was scouting.  Okay, consider your positions switched._

_Marcus has never heard of a behir with multiple heads, but then who knows what being a half-dragon might do to a creature?_

The creature moves another twenty feet towards the nomad and the southern end of the island.  Despite Theryndil's attempts at evasion, the beast still seems to be heading his direction.  Six heads are now visible, most of them straining forward.

But one head continues to weave watchful patterns.  Marcus is almost at the shore when that head swings in his direction, pauses, and lets out a roar.  The other heads swing to the east, and the creature begins charging in Marcus' direction.

_Initiatives: Theryndil 17, Arramor 12, Amanu 10, Marcus 8, Erenal 5.  Actions, please._


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

Seeing his squadmate in danger, Theryndil will loose an arrow at the beast in hopes of distracting it.


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2003)

"They have a hydra," Marcus says.  "Guess this is why we're the Delta Squad."  Marcus will move to a spot with relatively solid footing and await the approach of the hydra, readying an action to smack it with Cramp.  I will also take any attacks of opportunity, if presented.  He will Cleave if he drops any heads.


----------



## perivas (Jan 7, 2003)

An eerie incantation originates from the north, and at a point of thin air near the hydra's upper body, metal explodes forth, raining shrapnel against its heads.  _OOC:  Elemental burst (metal) near hydra--1d8 damage in 10' radius; reflex save for half_.

Amanu fades into view to the north.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 9, 2003)

Theryndil's arrow reflects off the creature's thick scales.  He fades into view on the southern end of the island.

Arramor _dooms_ the hydra, hoping to reduce the effectiveness of the beast's attacks.  The spell is a success.

Amanu's _elemental burst_ has quite an effect, damaging five of the (now visible) eight heads.

Leopard opens fire with a new bow she received from the drop ship (replacing the one warped by the druid).  One of her rapid shots strikes the hydra in a neck, further damaging one of the heads.

Marcus moves to solid ground to meet the creature's charge.  Erenal and Arramor move up to join him.  Unfortunately, the sheer ferocity of the hydra's charge causes Marcus's initial attack to miss.

The savagery of the hydra's attack is unparalleled.  Two heads bite Marcus, causing great pain (21 damage).  Arramor is bitten by another (17 damage), and Erenal is hit by a fourth (14 damage).

_Second round.  Actions, please._


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

So long as Theryndil is free of melee, he will fire on the hydra.  I assume that because the hydra is between him and his squadmates and is so large, he doesn't take a penalty for firing into melee?


----------



## Keia (Jan 9, 2003)

"Arramor, you _Doomed_ this thing, right, you didn't bless it?  I almost lost an arm!" Marcus cries and he continues (or starts) his assault on the hydra.  He will concentrate on wounded heads for his first hit (to gain the cleave on the second strike) - and to reduce the creatures number of attacks.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 10, 2003)

_Since this is a big threat, I'll wait for Amanu before replying.  We may have lost Erenal as well.  Novyet hasn't posted since Dec 17, when he said he was sick.  I sent him an email to see what's up.  Delta Squad may need some reinforcements soon._


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2003)

_I'm feeling awfully lonely, I thought this was a team and now it seems like a buddy film.  Lethal Weapon III here we come!

Keia _


----------



## perivas (Jan 10, 2003)

Amanu's mystic chant unleashes a _rain of needles_ to assault the hydra's body.

OOC:  I fear that there's little else we can do for now, but fight it.  In hindsight, I would have been better as a straight 5th level wizard of some sort.  Oh well.  Regrets...they're never far behind in times of danger.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 10, 2003)

_Yes, Theryndil has no penalty to fire into this melee.

Amanu, don't sell yourself short.  I think you have added a lot to the story, and the cyborg abilities have come in in interesting ways._

Theryndil's arrow hits the body of the creature (5 damage).  Leopard fires two arrows from the other side, this time hitting one of the undamaged heads (7 damage).

Erenal executes a flurry of blows against the creature's body, failing to stun it but having an effect (17 damage).  Amanu's spell also tears into the hydra's skin (15 damage).

Arramor casts _cure serious wounds_ on Marcus, completely healing his squadmate.  Reinvigorated, Marcus takes out one, and then another head with Cramp (15 damage twice).

The hydra changes tactics.  This time several of the heads breathe an acidic cone which covers its three attackers.  Marcus avoids the worst of the gas (8 damage), but Arramor and Erenal are hurt badly (17 damage each).  Huge wings also unfold from its back, and it begins lifting off from the ground.

_I should say, since neither of them are here, that Erenal is at 1 hp and Arramor is at 4._


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2003)

Did the hydra provoke an attack of opportunity as in flew off?  If so I'm taking it.  

Regardless, Marcus will call out, "Spread out, take your shots - let's hope we've driven it off!"  Marcus will use the wand of CLW on Arramor, if the opportunity presents itself, if not, Marcus will ready an action to charge and attack the creature if it gets within his charge range.


----------



## perivas (Jan 10, 2003)

Amanu unleashes his last *decent* offensive spell in the form of the always popular _magic missile_ at the fleeing beastie!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 14, 2003)

_It did not provoke an attack of opportunity yet, as it lifted about five feet off the ground.  It is now out of Erenal's reach, although its tentacles and your chain will work fine._

Theryndil fires again, hitting the body (6 damage).  Leopard continues to harrass the creature's heads, hitting one of them with an excellent shot (11 damage).

Amanu also stings the beast, as two magic missles streak through the island's vegetation to slam into the monster's side.

Erenal and Arramor back away from the flying monstrosity.  Erenal imbibes a potion (6 healed) while Arramor casts a _cure serious wounds_ (15 healed).

Marcus swings again with Cramp, blasting away a third head (16 damage).  His follow-up attack misses.

The hydra responds with multiple bites.  Marcus is torn by three of the heads (40 damage) and Erenal is hit by one (11 damage), dropping him into unconsciousness.  As it rises another five feet into the air, its downdraft from its wings sends debris flying, blinding the three heroes on the ground below it.


----------



## perivas (Jan 14, 2003)

A pistol shot rings out from Amanu's direction.  The bullet speeds towards the monster's body!


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

Another shot _twangs!_ from Theryndil's bow.


----------



## Keia (Jan 14, 2003)

Marcus will grab Erenal if he is nearby and drag him back from the conflict, staying low to avoid the snapping heads of the hydra.  If this does not look like an option, Marcus will snap Cramp out at the head that attack him, fighting defensively.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 15, 2003)

Theryndil, Leopard, and Amanu continue to assault the hydra from range.  Leopard wounds another head (8 damage) while Amanu wings the creature's body (1 damage).

Arramor casts his final _cure serious wounds_ on Erenal (17 hp restored).  Erenal gulps another potion of his own (8 hp restored).

Marcus senses the beast pressing the attack.  He swings blindly with Cramp, but feels the blow knocked aside.

The monster attacks again with all five remaining heads.  Erenal is rendered unconscious again by two bites (26 damage).  Leaping forward to stand over his fallen comrade, Arramor is snatched from the ground by one head (16 damage).  Another head grabs the other end of his torso, and the combat medic is torn in two (18 damage).  The vicious beast throws down the pieces and continues to fan the nearby debris with its immense wings.


----------



## garyh (Jan 15, 2003)

OOC:  THAT was... _vivid_.    I presume Theryndil missed?  In any case, he fires another shot.


----------



## Keia (Jan 15, 2003)

Marcus, fighting blind, hears the horrible screams of those around him, including his commander and sounds the retreat, "Fall back, now!  Missile fire, keep attacking during the retreat!"

Marcus will tumble away from the hydra, hoping to avoid attacks of opportunity and move away [a double move].


----------



## perivas (Jan 15, 2003)

Amanu whips out his other pistol and fires again.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 15, 2003)

Theryndil hits the body with another arrow (5 damage).  Amanu pegs the hydra with an exceptional pistol shot (10 damage).

The hydra pulls up and away from the melee combatants.  Leopard fires two arrows as it closes with her, but misses.  One of its heads coming diving in at the gnoll but slams into a tree instead.

Marcus finds himself clear of the hydra.


----------



## garyh (Jan 15, 2003)

_OOC: Theryndil will begin moving away from the beast with his squadmates, covering th retreat with more arrows until the beast drops pursuit._


----------



## garyh (Jan 15, 2003)

_OOC: Lousy double post!_


----------



## perivas (Jan 15, 2003)

Amanu reloads his pistol as fast as he can.


----------



## Keia (Jan 15, 2003)

Marcus will tried and clear his eyes from the debris and see what's going on.  He will continue the retreat.  However if Erenal is spotted,  Marcus will recover him and the Arramor halves, if possible (no one gets left behind). 

If the hydra attacks, Marcus will chuck a dagger at him (yeah it isn't much but its all I've got for now).  If it closes, Marcus will stop and attack with Cramp.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 16, 2003)

_Doing two rounds here, since the actions seemed obvious._ 

Theryndil fires as he moves through the trees along the island's south shore.  The hydra's natural armor remains difficult to pierce, but his second shot finds a weakness (critical, 16 damage).

Leopard staggers backs, firing two more arrows in vain.  The hydra concentrates all its attacks on the relatively unarmored gnoll, hitting with all five heads (71 damage).  Leopard disappears beneath the ravening beast.

Theryndil and Marcus reach Erenal and Arramor's corpse at the same time.  They watch the beast lift up and begin flying towards Amanu.  The varana struggles to reload, his hands wet with river water and sweat.  With death approaching on massive dragon wings, he raises the gun at the last moment and fires.  The bullet explodes through the hydra's torso (9 damage).

The hydra banks over Amanu's head and plunges into the river on the west side of the island.  The river runs deep there, and within moments the creature has disappeared, with only large ripples to mark its flight.


----------



## Keia (Jan 16, 2003)

Marcus will heal who he can with the wand of CLW after a quick spot to be sure there are no more threats approaching.  Marcus will apply one to Erenal first to get him up and moving, then go check on Leopard and Amanu, healing them up and moving.  We'll regroup and the wand will be used in earnest.

We will recover the items from Arramor (and Leopard, if dead) for redistribution until the mission is complete.

"The ship we want is right here, but we need healed up before going to secure it.  Once its secure and we've recovered the prisoners, we'll move our dead in and get the heck out of here."

Marcus will call in a report to command, noting the casualties.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 17, 2003)

Amanu and Theryndil are uninjured.  Leopard is dead.  Liberal use of Marcus' wand restores him and Erenal to full health.  Command and Control acknowledges the casualties and urges you to return to base as soon as possible.

_You can check Arramor and Leopard's gear on the first page of the thread.  Please name any of their items you want to have at the ready._


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2003)

Marcus will look over the materials and give each of the remaining members of the squad 2 potions of CLW [both Arramor and Leopard had 3 each].  He will take the bow and quiver of arrows from Arramor, as long as no one has any problems.  

"Control said we should return to base ASAP, but I want those prisoners.  This mission has cost us two good members of our squad, and I don't want their lives lost for nothing.  Leopard said the trail came here, let's find them and get the heck off this rock.  Suggestions?"


----------



## perivas (Jan 17, 2003)

Amanu speaks, while reloading both of his pistols.  "The symbol demands much, but just is its reward.  I motion to thoroughly search the ship.  Does anyone second the motion?"

If no one objects, Amanu chants a few eldritch phrases to protect himself with a _shield_ and heads into the ship to investigate.

OOC:  Who the man for taking out that hydra!


----------



## Keia (Jan 18, 2003)

"The tracks, according to Leopard, lead to this island and, I assuming the ship.  So let's check it out.  Unless someone else wants it, I'll back up Amanu."

Marcus will check over his gear and prepare to stealthly approach the ship door.  "By the way, Amanu, nice shot back there on the hydra.  Battlepoet will be proud."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 20, 2003)

Although the smell of the hydra's acid breath permeates the air, the ship itself was untouched by the creature.

The four remaining members of Delta Squad climb the rope ladder to the deck.  Sailing gear is tied to the railings and mast in an organized fashion.

Methodically you search the cabins and the cargo area.  Again these appear to be in order, but empty of life larger than rats.  Finally you make your way to the helm room, where sits the magic chair which helps power human ships through the sky and the stars.

You find Haworth sitting in the chair and Jae-min standing five feet away.  They wear worried expressions on their faces, but they gasp in relief as you enter.

"We heard the fighting," Jae-min says.  "Knowing what kind of beast the lizardfolk left behind to guard us, we feared the worst."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 20, 2003)

_FYI: We are near the end of this mission, so I posted a recruiting thread for two new characters.  It can also be used for OOC discussions._

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37818


----------



## Keia (Jan 20, 2003)

"Alright Haworth, I believe we're ready to get out of here shortly.  We need to get some items stowed onto the ship and we'll be on our way."

Marcus will scan the room, looking for trouble or any evidence of Haworth or Jae-min being up to no good.  If he doesn't find anything, he will direct two of the squad to go recover the bodies, or he could go alone while the others watch over these two.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 22, 2003)

Nothing seems out of the ordinary.  Haworth and Jae-min's clothes show tears and dirt from trekking through the jungle.

Theryndil and Erenal go recover the bodies and more them to one of the cargo rooms.

Point to Amanu, Haworth asks, "This one is a spellcaster, right?  We'll need one to power the ship, and it appears you have left Morella and the others someplace safe."


----------



## perivas (Jan 22, 2003)

A bit of the monkey spirit in Amanu escapes and he dashes off excitedly towards to controls.  He begins to inspect through observation at first, then begins to take slightly more interactive form of exploration.  Before long, he seems to almost be outright playing with them.


----------



## Keia (Jan 22, 2003)

"Alright, then.  Amanu, when you're ready.  Let's get off this planet."

Marcus will stay on the bridge to watch over the two.  When Eneral and Theryndil return, Marcus will have them make a second sweep of the ship looking for contraband, secret cargo compartments, etc.

Otherwise, once we lift off Marcus will report that we are moving off planet and get the coordinates to rendevous with the carrier.


----------



## perivas (Jan 22, 2003)

OOC:  Does Amanu actually manage to figure out how to fly this thing?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 24, 2003)

Like all members of Delta Squad, Amanu has received several briefings on operating spelljamming craft.  Each sentient race tends to use different methods to power and control their vessels.  Fortunately this ship, like most human vessels, is controlled by a Throne, which responds best to the arcane skill of a wizard (or wu-jen).

As Amanu sits in the chair, his consciousness expands to encompass the entire ship and the surrounding area.  He can feel the island beneath his feet, taste the freshness of the air in the cabins, and sense the motion of Erenal and Theryndil as they move about the ship.

When they report back, Amanu lifts the entire ship into the air.  Large glass windows on either side of the bridge allow the others to watch as earth and water fall away, slowly at first, then swifter as the ship begins rushing through the sky.

Before long the blue sky fades to reveal the blackness of space.  Using the coordinates Marcus retrieves from the message crystal, Amanu sets a course for the _Escaflowne._


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2003)

The flight of a spell-jammer.

Marcus has seen and experienced it many times before.  He would like to enjoy it, but the mission isn't done.  Marcus lost too much on this mission, and he didn't want to lose any more.  To do that, he was going to watch over the two prisoners till they were transferred into the authorities hands.

Marcus positioned himself to get a good view of Haworth and Jae-Min and their activities.  He would watch them.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 27, 2003)

The flight to the carrier ship is about eight hours, but the time passes in relative silence.  Haworth and Jae-min remain on the bridge, mostly silent during the flight.

As you close with the command vessel you spot flitters and other craft on routine patrol.  Through the message crystal you receive directions for landing.  Magical lighting also appears in front of the ship, guiding Amanu as he steers into a position above the flight bay.

Dropping a ladder to the deck below, you and your final two captives make your way down.  You are met by Battlepoet Laurelspear, several other members of Delta Squad, and a squadron of enlisted soldiers.

The Battlepoet directs some of the the soldiers to take Jae-min and Haworth to a holding area, and the others to bring Leopard and Arramor's bodies to the ship's medical wing.  Then she asks you to accompany her to the planning chamber, and invites your nearby squadmates (Akodo, Grillon, and Rorza) to join in the debriefing.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 27, 2003)

_Time to level these characters.  See the OOC thread for details._

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37818


----------



## Keia (Jan 27, 2003)

Marcus will follow Battlepoet to the debriefing, making sure that everyone follows suit.  His mood is subdued (thinking on those that were lost on this mission) and he will await comments or questions from Battlepoet.


----------



## perivas (Jan 27, 2003)

Amanu is excited and happy at having returned to the symbol!  He ecstatically follows the Battlepoet for the debriefing.  During the journey to the debriefing room, he pokes and prods the symbol on the uniforms of the newly joined members of the squad.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 28, 2003)

When you are gathered in the planning chamber, the Battlepoet asks for your informal thoughts on the events of the mission.  In which situations did you feel most prepared?  In which situations did you feel unprepared?  Are there any unresolved issues or questions to be addressed?


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2003)

Marcus looks at the members of the squad, giving encouragement to speak up and speak freely.  "I have some comments, Battlepoet, but I would prefer to wait to hear any suggestions from the others of the squad."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 28, 2003)

Akodo cocks his head at Amanu and shrugs.  Being poked and prodded by a metal monkey is far from the oddest thing that's happened to him in recent memory.  Of course, the metal monkey himself is rather curious — Akodo makes a mental note to find out the hows and whys of the matter at some point in the future.

Once in the chamber, Akodo finds a comfortable spot a bit outside of the main group, from where he can listen and observe the debriefing.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 28, 2003)

From a seat in a dark corner slight movement can be detected.  Underneath a robe with far more cloth than necessary a cloaked figure removes his hood uncovering a ghastly pale bluish white skin with more scar tissue than most platoons have ever seen.  He is obviously of dwarven blood, but...his skin is so...awful looking.  It is hard not to stare and when staring hard to choose between staring at the scars or the disturbing color of his flesh.

"well it seems to me that a couple of the sqaud didn't make it back...why don't you start there"  Grillon is obvously not trying to be rude, but not adverse to being blunt.  

GE


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

"We...  we weren't prepared for the hydra," Theryndil got out with difficulty.


----------



## perivas (Jan 28, 2003)

"Sir, I perceive the failures of the squad to due, in large part, to the reconnaissance received and subsequent interpretation.  We were informed that this was to be a recovery mission and to utilize minimal force.  However, our encounters demonstrated a marked difference between this information and the actual level of hostility involved.  Had I realized the level of resistance in our engagement and propensity of the native wildlife to utilize lethal force, my equipment would have included measures to counteract these problems."  Amanu spits all of this out with great rapidity.


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

"I agree with my teammates on both accounts.  We had difficulties from one incident that carried forward onto the next.  We're Delta Squad and we handled it, but lives were lost in the process.  

"The druid we encountered gave us all manner of complications, including posioning several of us and blinding me with a _Contagion_ spell.  A bionoid we had heard of from the natives seemed to take a great interest in us.  

"And, the hydra was what was the greatest difficulty.  In the dark, I was uncertain of what it was and I made the decision to try to sneak around it.  It failed for the creature was a half-green dragon hydra and far more perceptive than anticipated.  As a result, in the conflict we lost both Arramor, the team leader, and Leopard.

"We did complete the mission and recover all prisoners as well as the vehicle - but that doesn't make up for the loss of members of the squad and friends."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 29, 2003)

Akodo leans forward, ears pricked, "A bionoid?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 29, 2003)

The Battlepoet responds, "I have every confidence that Leopard and Arramor will respond to _raise dead._  If not, they earned their rest.  I regret that this mission entailed so much violence.  The retrieval seemed to go well, despite the gnome's resistance.  The other encounters concern me.  I wonder if another power was at work."

"Tell me more of your encounter with the bionoid.  Akodo, are you familiar with the creatures?  If so, please feel free to share your knowledge with the squad."


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

Marcus will detail the encounters with the bionoid, including his decision to leave the body behind to appease the lizardmen - who had sustained such losses from it.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 30, 2003)

In response to the Battlepoet, Akodo shakes his head.  Leaning forward, he eagerly listens to what Marcus has to say.  "Wow — do you often have to deal with these things?  I mean, are they common?  They sound rather nasty."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 30, 2003)

The Battlepoet gives a short history lesson. 

"Bionoids are symbiotic creatures, one being a magical, organic essence, called the eye, the other being a host, generally an elf, half-elf, or human.  They were originally tailored to be shock troops in the Unhuman Wars, a defense against witchlight marauders and other abominations released by the orcish hordes."  

"The bonding process gives the humanoid immense strength and combat prowess.  In "combat" form they are 10 ft. tall muscular creatures with iridescent exoskeletons, and hard claw-like blades protruding backwards from both forearms and the head."

"After the war, many bionoids were unable to reintegrate into normal society.  The bonding process was irreversible.  Most of the survivors continued to work for the Elven Navy, as deep space explorers or bodyguards for admirals.  Very few know of their existence."

"Although these creatures were instilled with an instinctive urge for combat without quarter, they are usually good beings who constantly strive to control the powers of their implanted nature.  I am surprised by the behavior exhibited by this target.  Perhaps it would be best to retrieve the body."


----------



## Keia (Jan 30, 2003)

"Well, at the time we were in no condition to argue with the lizard folk leader regarding the bionoid.  She claimed it for their tribe.  I suppose we could go back done and retrieve it."

OCC: Marcus doesn't mention the final words of the bionoid to Battlepoet.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 30, 2003)

"They sound a spot dangerous.  I'd like to see one of them up close for sure."  Akodo's voice trails off at the end of the sentence.  He's not sure that one's supposed to admit that sort of thing.  Oh well.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 31, 2003)

The Battlepoet appears ready to close the session.  "I'll discuss the situation with the command staff.  The presence of half-dragon wildlife and the actions of the druid will go on record," she says.

"If there are no further concerns, you are dismissed.  Good work, everyone.  I expect it will be several days before your next assignment.  Enjoy the rest."


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2003)

"Thank you, Battlepoet." 

Marcus waits until Battelpoet has left and asks the others,"So, Akodo, Grillon, anything happen while we were gone?  It'll be good not to sleep on the ground for a few days."

Marcus will relax for the rest of the day, then start working on some moves and train to stay in shape.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 31, 2003)

In response to Marcus.  "It's been kind of quiet, really — mostly waiting, at least for me — can't go anywhere, can't do anything — most of the interesting places on here aren't accessible without some sort of clearance (which apparently I don't have).  Typical of the ruling classes, really."  Akodo shrugs and turns into his hare form, scratches a nasty itch on his back with his hind leg, and then changes back into his hybrid form.  "It's even worse when most anyone who's anyone knows that you can pull stunts like that."


----------



## perivas (Feb 2, 2003)

Amanu is content to pick his fleas and follow orders of the Symbol while he's onboard.  He looks forward to serving the Symbol in a more active capacity.

OOC:  I updated Amanu on the first page of this thread...namely adding another level of _wu jen_.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 3, 2003)

True to her word, the Battlepoet waits a week before giving you another serious assignment.  In the meantime you recuperate, conduct training exercises, and try out your new gear.

Arramor is away, responding to a medical emergency in the Chain of Tears.  Leopard is sharpening her tracking skills in the deserts of Ashen.  Erenal has drawn diplomatic bodyguard work.

So when you assemble, you see that the current team consists of Marcus, Amanu, Theryndil, Akodo, Grillon, and Chjargal (a bugbear druid).

The Battlepoet speaks, "As you all know, Delta Squad draws the strange assignments.  I have a feeling that this one will be unusual even by our standards.  You are being assigned to escort a alien researcher who is tracking down evidence of a elder spelljamming race in another sphere.  He has supplied his own ship and crew.  According to our calculations, the journey and return will take the better part of five weeks."

"Although artifact reclamation is usually left to the command of individual sphere commanders, the nature of the researcher presents some difficulties.  Once you see him, I am sure you will understand the delicacy of the situation."

She walks to one wall of the room and waves her fist over an array of gemstones.  One of the walls fades into transparency, although you suspect it remains opaque from the opposite side (the technique is often used in interrogation rooms).

In a waiting room a tall figure sits alone at a table, with a kobold squatting placidly nearby.  The figure raises its head.  White eyes without pupils catch the light, and glistening purple skin ripples as four facial tentacles move in a complex pattern.  "I greet you."  The words sound cool and sharp in your brains.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm going to go ahead and start a new thread, putting the above post at the top.  Please reply there.


----------

